# Perchè molte femmine hanno il bisogno di troieggiare?



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Perchè molte femmine hanno il bisogno di troieggiare?*

Donne con grande talento vocale, donne di fama, donne in carriera, donne di successo... che però si rendono troie e rimane solo l'aspetto da cag*a in calore... ma perchè? Metti i social e tante si fotografano da piglia ca**i... devono fare delle "rivoluzioni" e stanno con le tette di fuori.. per la peta sempre nude... 

mah io sono donna eppure me ne vergogno... leggo sempre di più uomini(quelli con la u maiuscola) che dicono di tapparsi perchè si cade nel ridicolo... ma davvero noi siamo solo visione e niente sostanza? cioè che immagine diamo? io a volte mi vergogno di esser donna... nei medesimi ruoli l'uomo non fa il cretino e non si fa trattare da oggetto... invece la donna perchè si presta a ciò? 

scusate ne parlavamo tra amici e volevo sapere anche la vostra opinione...
ovvio che non voglio generalizzare, ma se vediamo il mondo che ci circonda non possiamo dire che non sia vero... dal mare, alle discoteche, per passare per una passeggiata in strada è pieno di ragazze che mostrano solo una cosa... 

siamo andati a finire così? :singleeye:

ps-ho scritto volutamente con toni forti e non voglio generalizzare, è per saper che ne pensate.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Gennaio 2014)

C'è modo e modo di troieggiare. Quella che descrivi tu non è la sublime arte della cortigiana, o della geisha, ma una delle tante versioni della spudoratezza che è una dichiarazione di impotenza a provare o trovare il senso della propria bella unicità; insomma, è un modo per dirsi disperati per non avere nulla che ci differenzi e ci faccia riconoscere come preziosi.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Donne con grande talento vocale, donne di fama, donne in carriera, donne di successo... che però si rendono troie e rimane solo l'aspetto da cag*a in calore... ma perchè? Metti i social e tante si fotografano da piglia ca**i... devono fare delle "rivoluzioni" e stanno con le tette di fuori.. per la peta sempre nude...
> 
> mah io sono donna eppure me ne vergogno... leggo sempre di più uomini(quelli con la u maiuscola) che dicono di tapparsi perchè si cade nel ridicolo... ma davvero noi siamo solo visione e niente sostanza? cioè che immagine diamo? io a volte mi vergogno di esser donna... nei medesimi ruoli l'uomo non fa il cretino e non si fa trattare da oggetto... invece la donna perchè si presta a ciò?
> 
> ...


Io non ce l'ho con queste donne, anzi. Sono felice che esistano. Vuol dire che la nostra societa' non e' piu' tanto maschilista e anche una donna puo' liberamente scopare solo per divertimento, come da sempre possono permettersi gli esseri umani di sesso maschile.

Gli uomini, a qualsiasi eta', sono quasi sempre porci, difficilmente dicono di no a una scopata offerta, anche i piu' seri, quelli che a parole cercano solo amore e storie serie. Ma ripeto, per me non c'e' nulla di male.

Che una persona single scopa e si offra, a te cosa toglie, Scared? Sinceramente? Che fastidio ti da'?

A me nessuno, al massimo mi auguro che si protegga dalle malattie veneree e dalle gravidanze...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Donne con grande talento vocale, donne di fama, donne in carriera, donne di successo... che però si rendono troie e rimane solo l'aspetto da cag*a in calore... ma perchè? Metti i social e tante si fotografano da piglia ca**i... devono fare delle "rivoluzioni" e stanno con le tette di fuori.. per la peta sempre nude...
> 
> mah io sono donna eppure me ne vergogno... leggo sempre di più uomini(quelli con la u maiuscola) che dicono di tapparsi perchè si cade nel ridicolo... ma davvero noi siamo solo visione e niente sostanza? cioè che immagine diamo? io a volte mi vergogno di esser donna... nei medesimi ruoli l'uomo non fa il cretino e non si fa trattare da oggetto... invece la donna perchè si presta a ciò?
> 
> ...



Io non è che vedo tutto sto troieggiare in giro eh?


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo di troieggiare. Quella che descrivi tu non è la sublime arte della cortigiana, o della geisha, ma una delle tante versioni della spudoratezza che è *una dichiarazione di impotenza a provare o trovare il senso della propria bella unicità*; insomma, è un modo per dirsi disperati per non avere nulla che ci differenzi e ci faccia riconoscere come preziosi.


Ecco. Se una persona, uomo o donna che sia, si riduce a quello, a essere un genitale ambulante solo per farsi notare, e' un po' triste. Ma al massimo dovrebbe suscitare pena. Non rabbia.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non è che vedo tutto sto troieggiare in giro eh?


nemmeno io.
E non vivo in una grotta.
E nemmeno all ospizio (non sempre almeno:mrgreen

Ma credo intenda alle donne tipo le olgettine per intenderci e codazzi vari.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non ce l'ho con queste donne, anzi. Sono felice che esistano. Vuol dire che la nostra societa' non e' piu' tanto maschilista e anche una donna puo' liberamente scopare solo per divertimento, come da sempre possono permettersi gli esseri umani di sesso maschile.
> 
> Gli uomini, a qualsiasi eta', sono quasi sempre porci, difficilmente dicono di no a una scopata offerta, anche i piu' seri, quelli che a parole cercano solo amore e storie serie. Ma ripeto, per me non c'e' nulla di male.
> 
> ...


No principessa. ..io nn mi riferisco a quelle donne k appunto sn single e fanno bene a esser più promiscue...io mi rivolgo a quelle donne k appoggiano l'essere maschilista k a vederle sembrano solo bambole gonfiabili x il piacere del maschio. .. a me quelle k dici tu nn danno noia...io mi riferisco a quelle k si prestano al maschilismo k si fanno trattare cm bambole gonfiabili...l'uomo porco spoglia la donna...usa la donna cm oggetto..queste donne k dico io si fanno usare cm oggetti...e mi fanno pena


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> nemmeno io.
> E non vivo in una grotta.
> E nemmeno all ospizio (non sempre almeno:mrgreen
> 
> Ma credo intenda alle donne tipo le olgettine per intenderci e codazzi vari.


Si a quelle k si prestano a un ruolo di sola cornice...solo corpo...


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ecco. Se una persona, uomo o donna che sia, si riduce a quello, a essere un genitale ambulante solo per farsi notare, e' un po' triste. Ma al massimo dovrebbe suscitare pena. Non rabbia.


Non avevo letto ancora...cmq appunto lho detto nel post su...mi fanno pena..


----------



## Fantastica (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo qui*

... tra donne 

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19938-perche-tanto-ciuluma


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Donne con grande talento vocale, donne di fama, donne in carriera, donne di successo... che però si rendono troie e rimane solo l'aspetto da cag*a in calore... ma perchè? Metti i social e tante si fotografano da piglia ca**i... devono fare delle "rivoluzioni" e stanno con le tette di fuori.. per la peta sempre nude...
> 
> mah io sono donna eppure me ne vergogno... leggo sempre di più uomini(quelli con la u maiuscola) che dicono di tapparsi perchè si cade nel ridicolo... ma davvero noi siamo solo visione e niente sostanza? cioè che immagine diamo? io a volte mi vergogno di esser donna... nei medesimi ruoli l'uomo non fa il cretino e non si fa trattare da oggetto... invece la donna perchè si presta a ciò?
> 
> ...



C'e' un motivo per cui quelle che fanno le rivoluzioni come dici tu (immagino tu ti riferisca alle femen nude contro putin) stanno con le tette al vento. Non è troiaggine.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... tra donne
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19938-perche-tanto-ciuluma



Ciao cara,


grazie ... 
sto osservando alcuni aspetti che hai detto in base al consumismo. 
appena ho tempo ... continuerò ... ho alcune domandine ...  ...


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> 
> grazie ...
> ...


Che bello. Mi piace anche questo di te: non lasci cadere. Grazie se troverai qualche filo per continuare la tessitura. Sembrava poterne uscire un confronto con della stoffa (che è un modo di dire italiano che ricorda il detto "avere della stoffa", per dire "avere un buon valore"; se lo sapevi scusami!)


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Donne con grande talento vocale, donne di fama, donne in carriera, donne di successo... che però si rendono troie e rimane solo l'aspetto da cag*a in calore... ma perchè? Metti i social e tante si fotografano da piglia ca**i... devono fare delle "rivoluzioni" e stanno con le tette di fuori.. per la peta sempre nude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> C'e' un motivo per cui quelle che fanno le rivoluzioni come dici tu (immagino tu ti riferisca alle femen nude contro putin) stanno con le tette al vento. Non è troiaggine.



Non ho proprio pensato a quelle, le trovo tutto tranne che sexy.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che bello. Mi piace anche questo di te: non lasci cadere. Grazie se troverai qualche filo per continuare la tessitura. Sembrava poterne uscire un confronto con della stoffa (che è un modo di dire italiano che ricorda il detto "avere della stoffa", per dire "avere un buon valore"; se lo sapevi scusami!)



Ciao 

 ... 


no, non lo sapevo. qui si usa, per indicare l'eroina 
o quella sostanza che è tema. 
OK ... bene. grazie. 


sienne


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No principessa. ..io nn mi riferisco a quelle donne k appunto sn single e fanno bene a esser più promiscue...io mi rivolgo a quelle donne k appoggiano l'essere maschilista k a vederle sembrano solo bambole gonfiabili x il piacere del maschio. .. a me quelle k dici tu nn danno noia...io mi riferisco a quelle k si prestano al maschilismo k si fanno trattare cm bambole gonfiabili...l'uomo porco spoglia la donna...usa la donna cm oggetto..queste donne k dico io si fanno usare cm oggetti...e mi fanno pena


Quindi diciamo ce l'hai con chi e' troppo esibizionista?

Pero' come dice miss, dovresti fare dei distinguo, quelle che lo fanno per scopi politici non sono assolutamente da condannare, secondo me.

Chiedo scusa se ho letto della rabbia nelle tue parole.

Se provi solo pena, non posso che condividere. A me fa pena qualsiasi persona, uomo o donna, che non e' altro che un involucro.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ho proprio pensato a quelle, le trovo tutto tranne che sexy.


Non dicevon a te infatti


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha capito cosa intendevo... vedete avete detto bene...quelle lo fanno perché devono far carriera e intanto mostrano solo la carne,quelle lo fanno per la politica e intanto mostrano solo carne...quelle lo fanno per lavoro e quelle per esibizionismo. ..ok ma xk tanti uomini sn di fama e di successo senza k devono svendersi così? A me ste femmine k diventano oggetti mi fanno tanta pena... ma sono loro stesse k si mettono in condizione. ..non mi pare k Garibaldi usci il suo pene...eppure ebbe risultati grandiosi. ..mi pare...

ps-non avevo letto...grazie leggero ank altro 3d


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Fantastica ha capito cosa intendevo... vedete avete detto bene...quelle lo fanno perché devono far carriera e intanto mostrano solo la carne,quelle lo fanno per la politica e intanto mostrano solo carne...quelle lo fanno per lavoro e quelle per esibizionismo. ..ok ma xk tanti uomini sn di fama e di successo senza k devono svendersi così? A me ste femmine k diventano oggetti mi fanno tanta pena... ma sono loro stesse k si mettono in condizione. ..non mi pare k Garibaldi usci il suo pene...eppure ebbe risultati grandiosi. ..mi pare...
> 
> ps-non avevo letto...grazie leggero ank altro 3d


Scared... forse dimentichi il mondo in cui viviamo.
L'estetica ha vinto!!!!
ha vinto su tutto...e c'è poco tempo per i filosofi... per l'etica, per l'essenza.
nessuno si interroga più.
molto meglio apparire che essere.
io appaio , io sono... diceva qualcuno, anche se non proprio cosi.
donne o uomini non fa differenza.. per niente, anzi.
Le donne si mostrano?, da sempre .. gli uomini non sono da meno.... recuperano secoli di coercizioni.
..e allora in palestra, ti ritrovi il torso e gambe depilatissime... 
è la nuova filosofia!!!
viva Il dio denaro... viva Clavin Klein!!!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Scared... forse dimentichi il mondo in cui viviamo.
> L'estetica ha vinto!!!!
> ha vinto su tutto...e c'è poco tempo per i filosofi... per l'etica, per l'essenza.
> nessuno si interroga più.
> ...


Appunto condivido con te... e questa società a cosa ci sta portando??? Siamo tutti più tristi e tutti più depressi. ..ah no però basta k mi mostro...ma è questo il mondo che vogliamo?? IO NO!! Prima il cervello poi il resto!!


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto condivido con te... e questa società a cosa ci sta portando??? Siamo tutti più tristi e tutti più depressi. ..ah no però basta k mi mostro...ma è questo il mondo che vogliamo?? IO NO!! Prima il cervello poi il resto!!


in un mondo dove non è più necessario pensare...
vince la bellezza.
dove non devi più chiederti da dove arrivino le arance... ma devi semmai solo consumarle...

la bellezza fisica è un valore.. a cui tutti aspirano.
se sei bello sei riconosciuto, se sei bello hai più successo.
se sei bello hai un' identità, un ruolo.

questo è... non è il merito,che è ampiamente sostituibile ma è la tua bellezza che ti identifica.
la bellezza è unica.
altri pensano e agiscono per te, e allora ti rimane solo questo.
essere bello.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Io non ho capito niente.
Non ho capito se ti riferisci a una moda spudorata o a un voler compiacere l'uomo perché si ritiene di trovare valore in quello o che cosa.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> in un mondo dove non è più necessario pensare...
> vince la bellezza.
> dove non devi più chiederti da dove arrivino le arance... ma devi semmai solo consumarle...
> 
> ...


:up: quoto assolutamente. .. non per nulla i lavori k si ambiscono in tanti rinco sono veline/velini, grande fratello,uomini e donne...e chissà che altro...tutti programmi dall'alto tasso culturale... 

Però Spider,mi domando...ma siaml davvero così in pochi a pensare ciò, e per questo le cose non cambiano???


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: quoto assolutamente. .. non per nulla i lavori k si ambiscono in tanti rinco sono veline/velini, grande fratello,uomini e donne...e chissà che altro...tutti programmi dall'alto tasso culturale...
> 
> Però Spider,mi domando...ma siaml davvero così in pochi a pensare ciò, e per questo le cose non cambiano???


Ma parli di programmi televisivi o di tue conoscenze?


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito niente.
> Non ho capito se ti riferisci a una moda spudorata o a un voler compiacere l'uomo perché si ritiene di trovare valore in quello o che cosa.


Diciamo che è un mash up...ne è uscito il tutto...mi riferisco al fatto che oggi sostanza ce n'è poca...e per ricollegarmi al discorso dei miei amici,le femmine come mezzo di comunicazione per una rivoluzione e per lavoro e per qualsiasi cosa sembra k sanno usare solo il corpo... sto estremizzando,ci sn le eccezioni,ma oggi si parla sempre e solo delle solite cose... sembra k una testa non ci sia,solo il corpo pper alimentare quel maschilismo...solo copertine e cornici... e la sostanza???


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma parli di programmi televisivi o di tue conoscenze?


Parlo di quando raccontano k in milioni sn andati a fare i provini per.. e in tanti scrivono"cavolo non sn stato preso".. m non mi sembra k vivo in Sri Lanka. .. credo k hai modo di vederlo ank te...


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: quoto assolutamente. .. non per nulla i lavori k si ambiscono in tanti rinco sono veline/velini, grande fratello,uomini e donne...e chissà che altro...tutti programmi dall'alto tasso culturale...
> 
> Però Spider,mi domando...ma siaml davvero così in pochi a pensare ciò, e per questo le cose non cambiano???


sono lavori ambiti.. perchè non è richiesto di dover pensare... 
se pensi, agisci e potresti diventare un problema!!!!
non vuoi la mia mente, il mio pensiero...ti offro il mio corpo.
allora.
i giovani non vogliono più ragionare, pensare, riflettere.
sono stati educati a questo.
e vengono alimentati.
carne da macello.

siamo i molti a pensarla diversamente.. solo siamo divisi,
e quindi inconcludenti, incapaci di cambiare il mondo,
 perchè non siamo una forza unica.
compatta, solida.
il malessere è generale ma nessuno trova il filo...
tutti si lamentano, vorrei una vita diversa...
bene facciamolo, cazzo!
poche decine di persone... ci manovrano,e non scherzo.
sono i padroni dell'economia, del marcato, della politica.
ma la gente ha il potere,
solo non sa usarlo, per cambiare.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma parli di programmi televisivi o di tue conoscenze?





Spider ha detto:


> sono lavori ambiti.. perchè non è richiesto di dover pensare...
> se pensi, agisci e potresti diventare un problema!!!!
> i giovani non vogliono più ragionare, pensare, riflettere.
> sona stati educati a questo.
> ...


Appunto cambiamolo!! Magari si potesse. ..se sai come iniziare io ci sono. ..  

altro che corpi  al vento...qui si necessita di mostrare cervelli!!pensanti e concludenti...non di pagliacciate k ci distolgono dal problema


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scared, se stai scrivendo dal telefono ti perdono, ma se stai al pc, please quelle K 

Sul Topic: Per me niente di nuovo sul fronte occidentale. Forse c'è più risonanza mediatica, ma sotto sotto la sostanza non cambia.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Parlo di quando raccontano k in milioni sn andati a fare i provini per.. e in tanti scrivono"cavolo non sn stato preso".. m non mi sembra k vivo in Sri Lanka. .. credo k hai modo di vederlo ank te...


Non è quello che vedo andando per strada. Anzi. Osservavo l'altro giorno che la maggioranza di quelle che si vedono passare è vestita in modo molto sobrio, scarpe basse e trucco inesistente o discreto. 
E' vero che si è diffusa anche una moda un po' volgarotta (tipo Cavalli) che viene imitata anche a livelli economici e che tra le giovani c'è l'idea che quello sia vestirsi sexy.
Questo non è troieggiare.
In certi ambienti, certe discoteche, posti di vacanza, c'è un comportamento molto disinibito alla Jersey o Geordie shore, forse, non so. Mi sembrano comportamenti limitati a fasce di popolazione.
Per quanto cercare di entrare nel mondo dello spettacolo anche attraverso i reality anche questo mi pare un fenomeno di fasce di popolazione limitate e che hanno ambizioni limitate o scarse opportunità. Ma tutto questo mi sembra che riguardi uomini e donne in ugual misura.
Magari ho una visione limitata anch'io ma non credo che 200 ragazze un po' patetiche che arrancano su tacchi assurdi inguainate in abiti che sembrano autoreggenti a Milano Marittima o a Torvajanica costituiscano una parte significativa della popolazione.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto cambiamolo!! Magari si potesse. ..se sai come iniziare io ci sono. ..
> 
> altro che corpi  al vento...qui si necessita di mostrare cervelli!!pensanti e concludenti...non di pagliacciate k ci distolgono dal problema


Oh non tutti sono molto intelligenti. Ci sono anche persone che lo sono poco.


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto cambiamolo!! Magari si potesse. ..se sai come iniziare io ci sono. ..
> 
> altro che corpi  al vento...qui si necessita di mostrare cervelli!!pensanti e concludenti...non di pagliacciate k ci distolgono dal problema


ci vorrebbe una rivoluzione... ma sono certo, che ci sarà.. prima  o poi.
sarà una rivoluzione dei costumi, del pensiero... non necessariamente spargerà sangue,
ma dovrebbero stare accorti 
i vari divi Tv, attori, cantanti,giornalisti, calciatori,notai,
 farmacisti e corporazioni,
 politici e imprenditori di successo.
in sostanza la moderna nobiltà di ogni paese.
gente che guadagna in un ora quello che un operaio guadagna in un mese.
dovrebbero stare attenti chi crea squilibrio e caos,
come dovremmo stare attenti noi,
 primo mondo...
verso il quarto di mondo.
la rivoluzione sarà culturale..
i giovani smetteranno di mangiare hamburger in batteria,
 useranno macchine all'idrogeno..
faranno docce calde solo una volta al mese...
questa sarà la vera rivoluzione,
 quando si tornerà a pensare!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh non tutti sono molto intelligenti. Ci sono anche persone che lo sono poco.


Oppure hanno solo meno pelo sullo stomaco.

A me rode parecchio, invece, quando vogliono prendermi in giro.

Mi ricordo una dichiarazione di Anna Falchi, quando parlava di Ricucci: E' stato un colpo di fulmine , lo incontrai davanti ad un ascensore e il suo sguardo magnetico mi catturò.


Ora andatevi a guardare una foto qualsiasi di Ricucci. 


Però concordo con Brunetta quando dice che la situazione non è così brutta coma la si descrive.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scared, se stai scrivendo dal telefono ti perdono, ma se stai al pc, please quelle K
> 
> Sul Topic: Per me niente di nuovo sul fronte occidentale. Forse c'è più risonanza mediatica, ma sotto sotto la sostanza non cambia.


Scusaaaaa son da Smart Phone anche nuovo...quindi pardon! 

Ps-o cm si mettono le faccine! :s


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oppure hanno solo meno pelo sullo stomaco.
> 
> A me rode parecchio, invece, quando vogliono prendermi in giro.
> 
> ...


te sarebbe piaciuta la Falchi,
 vero?
pensa che botta de culo...
 tu impiegato medio.. te ritrovi 4 kg de fica, 
che sbavano solo per te.
però scusa come la metti con Stephanie,
(preparate la ghigliottina..)
 che si è innamorata della guardia del corpo?

p.s. secondo me, quello c'aveva ... il bernoccolo!!!!
pure bello grosso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oppure hanno solo meno pelo sullo stomaco.
> 
> A me rode parecchio, invece, quando vogliono prendermi in giro.
> 
> ...


Anna Falchi dava del suo. E con Ricucci ha pure cannato :mrgreen:.
Quella dichiarazione fa ridere ancora dopo anni. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scared, se stai scrivendo dal telefono ti perdono, ma se stai al pc, please quelle K
> 
> Sul Topic: Per me niente di nuovo sul fronte occidentale. Forse c'è più risonanza mediatica, ma sotto sotto la sostanza non cambia.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è quello che vedo andando per strada. Anzi. Osservavo l'altro giorno che la maggioranza di quelle che si vedono passare è vestita in modo molto sobrio, scarpe basse e trucco inesistente o discreto.
> E' vero che si è diffusa anche una moda un po' volgarotta (tipo Cavalli) che viene imitata anche a livelli economici e che tra le giovani c'è l'idea che quello sia vestirsi sexy.
> Questo non è troieggiare.
> In certi ambienti, certe discoteche, posti di vacanza, c'è un comportamento molto disinibito alla Jersey o Geordie shore, forse, non so. Mi sembrano comportamenti limitati a fasce di popolazione.
> ...


Si ma io parlo di tutto... se si va nei motoshow ci sn quelle dei night club...se si va in uno più sobrio ci sono le auto esposte con donne come oggetti. ..ora c'è la moda delle vetrine viventi e in centro misero due ragazze in topless...già da piccole si pensa a concorsi di bellezza...mi ricordo la scena di quando collaborai con sky e una mamma disse alla figlia di alzare la gonna xk nn si vedeva nulla... se si guarda le pubblicità o video non si capisce la differenza tra porno e altro...se si v  a far la spesa per uno shampoo c'è un uomo o donna a petto nudo(lo shampoo non era per i capelli? ??)  Se si Accende certi tg tra le notizie importanti abbiamo belen ...poi si discusse un casino se erano meglio i velini o le veline... insomma... cioè davvero c'è bisogno di questo??io ammiro donne e uomini k non hanno bisogno di questi mezzucci...ma oggi se sei uno del jersey shore sei figo...se studi sei una nerd... se fai mizs italia sei wow. ..se non te ne frega null e vuoi metter su famiglia sei matta...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

E pensandoci a me fa imbestialire quando si rendono delle dee femmine che non fanno nulla e invece Donne con la d maiuscola k portano avanti famiglie,lavorano,hanno dei valori e si alzano per portare a casa il pane e ank essendo bellissime al naturale non scendono a compromessi. ..questo dovrebbe arrivare come esempio. ..non una tizia di plastica...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Si ma io parlo di tutto... se si va nei motoshow ci sn quelle dei night club...se si va in uno più sobrio ci sono le auto esposte con donne come oggetti. ..ora c'è la moda delle vetrine viventi e in centro misero due ragazze in topless...già da piccole si pensa a concorsi di bellezza...mi ricordo la scena di quando collaborai con sky e una mamma disse alla figlia di alzare la gonna xk nn si vedeva nulla... se si guarda le pubblicità o video non si capisce la differenza tra porno e altro...se si v  a far la spesa per uno shampoo c'è un uomo o donna a petto nudo(lo shampoo non era per i capelli? ??)  Se si Accende certi tg tra le notizie importanti abbiamo belen ...poi si discusse un casino se erano meglio i velini o le veline... insomma... cioè davvero c'è bisogno di questo??io ammiro donne e uomini k non hanno bisogno di questi mezzucci...ma oggi se sei uno del jersey shore sei figo...se studi sei una nerd... se fai mizs italia sei wow. ..se non te ne frega null e vuoi metter su famiglia sei matta...


Quello che dici è vero in certe fasce di popolazione meno attrezzata culturalmente.
Alcuni aspetti sono su scala internazionale e non so se in quei paesi sorprendono.
Da noi questo imbarbarimento è degli ultimi venti anni per la pervasività di una sottocultura televisivi. Forse io la percepisco meno perché per principio non vedo certi programmi. Credo che guardare gli ascolti degli stessi sia però confortante. Sentivo stasera che parlavano con soddisfazione di 15% di share per la D'Urso. Il 15% di chi guarda la televisione di pomeriggio, tra i quali ci sono pensionati che si addormentano con la tv accesa, non è tantissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E pensandoci a me fa imbestialire quando si rendono delle dee femmine che non fanno nulla e invece Donne con la d maiuscola k portano avanti famiglie,lavorano,hanno dei valori e si alzano per portare a casa il pane e ank essendo bellissime al naturale non scendono a compromessi. ..questo dovrebbe arrivare come esempio. ..non una tizia di plastica...


Per una ragazza è più abbordabile l'idea di partecipare al GF che diventare la Montalcini.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

A me sconforta più la visione egoistica delle relazioni sempre più diffusa.


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per una ragazza è più abbordabile l'idea di partecipare al GF che diventare la Montalcini.


certo.
se la educhi a pensare questo.
molto probabile.
tu figlia che vuole fare nel futuro prossimo?
la velina?


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che dici è vero in certe fasce di popolazione meno attrezzata culturalmente.
> Alcuni aspetti sono su scala internazionale e non so se in quei paesi sorprendono.
> Da noi questo imbarbarimento è degli ultimi venti anni per la pervasività di una sottocultura televisivi. Forse io la percepisco meno perché per principio non vedo certi programmi. Credo che guardare gli ascolti degli stessi sia però confortante. Sentivo stasera che parlavano con soddisfazione di 15% di share per la D'Urso. Il 15% di chi guarda la televisione di pomeriggio, tra i quali ci sono pensionati che si addormentano con la tv accesa, non è tantissimo.


Ah beh io la tv lho proprio tolta... preferisco streaming. .. ma ancora c'è la D'Urso il pomeriggio???  so k fanno ank uomini e donne...ci partecipa una mia conoscente...ma io sarei curiosa delle share di questo. ..


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per una ragazza è più abbordabile l'idea di partecipare al GF che diventare la Montalcini.


E xk?? Ognuna di noi ha un cervello...xk dobbiamo desiderare un qualcosa di effimero quando potremmo esser tanta sostanza??Magari non ai livelli della MONTALCINI. ..Ma se una ragazzina ti dice che un gg vorrebbd far la sua stessa strad tu le direstk"ma no meglio il gf...?!?!" Cioè bisogna ank sostenere dei sogni...se poi sono di questa portata!


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sconforta più la visione egoistica delle relazioni sempre più diffusa.


ma a me sembra tutto un insieme. Corpi di plastica, con movenze che confondono la pubblicità col porno, corpi da usare; relazioni usa e getta, come 'l'impulso irrefrenabile di pisciare' (cit. Chiara). Si sta sdoganando tutto, con l'effetto di ottene la banalizzazione e 'commercializzazione' dei corpi (soprattutto femminili, la cutura è maschile) e le relazioni. Più te ne fai e più fico sei. Più ne hai (e qui scatta l'idea di Fantastica) e più fico sei. Nemmeno io, nelle mie cerchie, lo vedo molto, ed è vero che sono più 'fragili' in questo le persone meno attrezzate. Ma sono di più. Andremo presto fuori moda, se già non lo siamo. Commercio per commercio, non mi sembra un buon affare, per nessuno. :singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2014)

Buon week end a tutti.
Forse servono soldi e successo e il troieggiare si pensa possa aiutare. O forse si è insicuri del proprio corpo e il troieggiare e' una reazione. O forse piace sedurre per esprimersi e il troieggiare si pensa sia uno dei modi per farlo. O forse si pensa che sia il modo migliore per avere le attenzioni dei maschi. Mere supposizioni


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma a me sembra tutto un insieme. Corpi di plastica, con movenze che confondono la pubblicità col porno, corpi da usare; relazioni usa e getta, come 'l'impulso irrefrenabile di pisciare' (cit. Chiara). Si sta sdoganando tutto, con l'effetto di ottene la banalizzazione e 'commercializzazione' dei corpi (soprattutto femminili, la cutura è maschile) e le relazioni. Più te ne fai e più fico sei. Più ne hai (e qui scatta l'idea di Fantastica) e più fico sei. Nemmeno io, nelle mie cerchie, lo vedo molto, ed è vero che sono più 'fragili' in questo le persone meno attrezzate. Ma sono di più. Andremo presto fuori moda, se già non lo siamo. Commercio per commercio, non mi sembra un buon affare, per nessuno. :singleeye:



green! :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buon week end a tutti.
> Forse servono soldi e successo e il troieggiare si pensa possa aiutare. O forse si è insicuri del proprio corpo e il troieggiare e' una reazione. O forse piace sedurre per esprimersi e il troieggiare si pensa sia uno dei modi per farlo. O forse si pensa che sia il modo migliore per avere le attenzioni dei maschi. Mere supposizioni


si, ma a cosa ha portato?? non mi sembra vi siano apprezzabili risultati, soprattutto per le donne.. molte cose, ripeto, mi fanno vergognare di esser donna... oggi ad esempio spogliavo il giornale regionale, che dovrebbe trattare la cronaca locale, più i fatti internazionali, per capire, non gossip! e cosa mi trovo? tutta una pagina dedicata a una femmina che si spogliava ed è morta... cioè che ha lasciato lei? perchè non si parla di quelle donne che si impegnano, di quelle che trovano il modo di andare avanti nonostante la crisi? non dico che non ci siano, ma se come dice Brunetta, tutto si riconduce ad una cerchia di popolazione, perchè la subiamo tutti? hanno tutto questo potere? 

la cosa che mi lascia allibita è che lo spazio dedicato a lei è maggiore di un carabiniere che è morto per salvare una famiglia... mah.. così... per riportare un fatto...


----------



## giacomo (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> oggi ad esempio *spogliavo* il giornale regionale, che...


... no ... è che son diventati riflessi condizionati 

Scherzo ... quel che lamenti lo abbiamo sotto gli occhi ogni giorno ... e dipende dall'impoverimento morale di questi ultimi anni ... senza nulla togliere ai concetti di bellezza ... come glielo spieghi a una di 20 anni la minetti? ... questa ti risponde: 'si, ma dopo 4 anni di 'mazzo' all'università ... se il mio distino è un call center ... dovrò pur far qualcosa ... ' E il brutto è che l'unica risposta sensata è ... 'scappa!' :smile: ... scappa lontano da un paese che si è ridotto così.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Scared... forse dimentichi il mondo in cui viviamo.
> L'estetica ha vinto!!!!
> ha vinto su tutto...e c'è poco tempo per i filosofi... per l'etica, per l'essenza.
> nessuno si interroga più.
> ...


A me non piace nè essere nè apparire...
Ma adoro tanto il sembrare....
uhuhuhuhhuhuhuhu ho il ciccio che balla dalla gioia...
Quando mi dicono ma nel reale non sei come sembri sul forum....
eheheheehehehehe.....
uhuhhuhuhuhuhuhuh....

Il dio denaro è in mano a?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

Per me

Nessuna donna ha bisogno di troieggiare.

C'è solo quella che può permetterselo perchè scoprendo il suo corpo suscita meraviglia e scalpore.

E quella che non può,
Perchè se si scopre suscita ilarità.

E fatalità è quella che non può che accusa quella che può di troieggiare.

Il sole sorge sempre ad est e tramonta ad ovest...ne convenite?


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me
> 
> Nessuna donna ha bisogno di troieggiare.
> 
> ...



questa è un'idea veramente stupida e insultante!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

giacomo ha detto:


> ... no ... è che son diventati riflessi condizionati
> 
> Scherzo ... quel che lamenti lo abbiamo sotto gli occhi ogni giorno ... e dipende dall'impoverimento morale di questi ultimi anni ... senza nulla togliere ai concetti di bellezza ... come glielo spieghi a una di 20 anni la minetti? ... questa ti risponde: 'si, ma dopo 4 anni di 'mazzo' all'università ... se il mio distino è un call center ... dovrò pur far qualcosa ... ' E il brutto è che l'unica risposta sensata è ... 'scappa!' :smile: ... scappa lontano da un paese che si è ridotto così.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vedi? ormai spoglia di qui, togli di là che è tutto uno spoglia spoglia... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cmq io sarò venuta male, e ho poco più di 20 anni, mi si poteva aprire (anche se si deve aprire altro... :mrgreen una grande "carriera" da va... cioè da valletta ecc ecc, ma ho troppo rispetto della mia persona per ridurmi a quello, io ammiro le vere donne, quelle davvero di potere che non sono condizionate dal loro lato estetico e che hanno in mano il mondo... ho studiato anche io, e ora non è che abbia i miliardi (facendo le cavolate ne avrei a bizzeffe...) ma poi mi dovrò guardare io allo specchio no? Cioè io se dovessi fare un calendario nuda mi andrei a seppellire dopo due secondi, ma anche ai miei genitori, che orgoglio dò? 

mi immagino la scena tipo dei genitori di quelle che lo fanno...
"ah ma lei è il papà di xxxx??"
"si, la conosce?"
"e certo con quelle boc... ehm con quelle qualità..." :rotfl:

o un giorno che dirò a mio figlio? che gli spiego?

"mamma tu non sei come le altre, la gente ti ferma per strada, come mai?"
e qui le cose sono due, o dici la verità ovvero che hai scoperto di avere un organo riproduttivo femminile e pensi di esser l'unica ad averlo e lo mostri come se fosse una news a cani e porci, oppure si deve mentire...

io ho conosciuto tante donne BELLISSIME imprenditrici, che si alzano alle 5, fanno una vita sana e non mostrano nulla, eppure hanno un potere in mano fantastico... ecco io ho sempre ambito a quello... 

mi ricordo quando a 16 anni andai da un nutrizionista... mi chiese "cosa vuoi fare da grande?"
e io risposi "la manager di una grande azienda"
e lui 
il 90% delle ragazzine che viene qui mi dice che vorrebbe fare la velina... 
e spesso sono le mamme che danno corda... 

io mi vergognerei di avere una figlia, o un figlio così... un costantino... che me ne scansi, sarebbe una gran delusione per me...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me
> 
> Nessuna donna ha bisogno di troieggiare.
> 
> ...



ceeeeeertoo.. conte, vediamoci e poi me lo dici...  

ah ma certo, tu parti per pregiudizi, ovviamente una donna con cervello è una brutta... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

ti dimentichi di una categoria _*LE DONNE CHE POSSONO SCEGLIERE!! *_


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questa è un'idea veramente stupida e insultante!


ma nooo Anna, è normale che lo pensi, fa parte del meccanismo, no? cosa ho scritto ieri? se una decide di farsi un chiul così e studia verrà vista come una nerd... mica c'è il cervello?? 

Conte interpreta benissimo il concetto di quanto il suo cervello sia pieno delle generalizzazioni del mondo, ovvero le donne si dividono in belle e troie e brutte e invidiose... questo il mondo insegna ed è questa l'eredità che un uomo di 46 anni che potrebbe esser mio padre insegna... 

immagino che a sua figlia dica "hey ciccia sei topa, per cui smollala come se non fosse tua, oppure se accusi le altre diventi un cesso" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

rido per non piangere... che tristezza... si capiscono tante cose...


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma nooo Anna, è normale che lo pensi, fa parte del meccanismo, no? cosa ho scritto ieri? se una decide di farsi un chiul così e studia verrà vista come una nerd... mica c'è il cervello??
> 
> Conte interpreta benissimo il concetto di quanto il suo cervello sia pieno delle generalizzazioni del mondo, ovvero le donne si dividono in belle e troie e brutte e invidiose... questo il mondo insegna ed è questa l'eredità che un uomo di 46 anni che potrebbe esser mio padre insegna...
> 
> ...



io spero che abbia fatto una battuta mal riuscita e nulla più. Molto, mal riuscita.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io spero che abbia fatto una battuta mal riuscita e nulla più. Molto, mal riuscita.


lo spero anche io... ma ho i miei forti dubbi...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ceeeeeertoo.. conte, vediamoci e poi me lo dici...
> 
> ah ma certo, tu parti per pregiudizi, ovviamente una donna con cervello è una brutta... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ti dimentichi di una categoria _*LE DONNE CHE POSSONO SCEGLIERE!! *_


Ok vediamoci...poi ti dico...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma nooo Anna, è normale che lo pensi, fa parte del meccanismo, no? cosa ho scritto ieri? se una decide di farsi un chiul così e studia verrà vista come una nerd... mica c'è il cervello??
> 
> Conte interpreta benissimo il concetto di quanto il suo cervello sia pieno delle generalizzazioni del mondo, ovvero le donne si dividono in belle e troie e brutte e invidiose... questo il mondo insegna ed è questa l'eredità che un uomo di 46 anni che potrebbe esser mio padre insegna...
> 
> ...


No...
Io dico solo quello 

che ho sempre visto accadere

MAI visto una donna contenta e felice di quel che è e di come è...

Porsi certi problemi

Semplicemente se ne frega se le altre troieggino o meno...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questa è un'idea veramente stupida e insultante!


Immagino....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Io dico solo quello
> 
> che ho sempre visto accadere
> ...


ma infatti i problemi te li stai facendo tu!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma infatti i problemi te li stai facendo tu!



Io?
Ma non mi sono mai posto se le donne troieggiano o meno...
Quelle che non troieggiano manco le considero...pensa un po te....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok vediamoci...poi ti dico...


ok vieni a trovarmi no problem..

anche se non capisco la correlazione come una discussione in un forum libero possa nascere solo perchè uno ha "problemi" personali...  allora se chi ha scritto sulla prostituzione, ha parlato così perchè non è na zoccola?? 


mah... parli tanto di altri utenti che dici terroni e dal cervello chiuso...

mah...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> Ma non mi sono mai posto se le donne troieggiano o meno...
> *Quelle che non troieggiano manco le considero...pensa un po te....*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:unhappy:

allora cambia 3d.. e forum... ce ne sono di più attinenti!


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Io dico solo quello
> 
> che ho sempre visto accadere
> ...


e no, Conte. Tu, te ne freghi di quel non ti accade personalmente, tu. A molti altri importa, intanto. E poi, un danno anche personale, comunque c'è: quello di sdoganare, come fosse non solo accettabile ma addirittura l'unica, un'immagine della donna/merce. E se permetti, se la cosa non ti indigna è perché, a vario titolo, ti sta bene, ne fai parte. O perché come al solito te ne freghi. Il giudizio che ho su quest'atteggiamento dovrebbe oramai esseerti chiaro.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Morto_di_figa

:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No principessa. ..io nn mi riferisco a quelle donne k appunto sn single e fanno bene a esser più promiscue...io mi rivolgo a quelle donne k appoggiano l'essere maschilista k a vederle sembrano solo bambole gonfiabili x il piacere del maschio. .. a me quelle k dici tu nn danno noia...io mi riferisco a quelle k si prestano al maschilismo k si fanno trattare cm bambole gonfiabili...l'uomo porco spoglia la donna...usa la donna cm oggetto..queste donne k dico io si fanno usare cm oggetti...e mi fanno pena


Scared, forse ti riferisci a due categorie di ragazze... quelle insicure in continua ricerca di conferme (e mostrando due tette e un culo trova sempre conferme) oppure quelle che si lasciano "usare" per "controllare" l'uomo ed ottenere cio' che vogliono.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Scared, forse ti riferisci a due categorie di ragazze... quelle insicure in continua ricerca di conferme (e mostrando due tette e un culo trova sempre conferme) oppure quelle che si lasciano "usare" per "controllare" l'uomo ed ottenere cio' che vogliono.



adoro i mix...  la mia domanda è perchè in un caso o nell'altro c'è questa insicurezza di fondo che le porta a mostrare per sentire di valere, che poi un corpo come tanti che valore dà alla persona??


----------



## morfeo78 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> adoro i mix...  la mia domanda è perchè in un caso o nell'altro c'è questa insicurezza di fondo che le porta a mostrare per sentire di valere, che poi un corpo come tanti che valore dà alla persona??


A questo non sò risponderti... non sono una donna, e non uso le mie chiappe per mettermi in mostra


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> A questo non sò risponderti... *non sono una donna, e non uso le mie chiappe per mettermi in mostra*



ohhhhh era questo a cui volevo arrivare... perchè l'uomo in qualsiasi campo non ne ha bisogno e la donna si?  

inoltre tu da uomo che messaggio percepisci da ciò? così domanda generale...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok vieni a trovarmi no problem..
> 
> anche se non capisco la correlazione come una discussione in un forum libero possa nascere solo perchè uno ha "problemi" personali...  allora se chi ha scritto sulla prostituzione, ha parlato così perchè non è na zoccola??
> 
> ...


Bella, mi secca tirare sempre fuori questa cosa dell'età, ma purtroppo per te è vera.
A vent'anni là pensavo come te, ero in prima linea su certe battaglie. Ero una nerd, ma al tempo si diceva secchiona. Studio cultura miglioramento delle qualità interiori.
Ci credevo, ma ora capisco che il mio atteggiamento era anche una sorta di difesa e di invidia per quelle mie coetanee che riuscivano a esporre il proprio corpo e divertirsi. Io oltre a ragionare come una suora, mi vestivo come una suora. Vedevo le storture del mondo, proprio come te, senza capire che potevo adeguarle alla mia persona con equilibrio.
Non mi pento di non aver troieggiato all'epoca, perché allora ho impiegato il mio tempo a costruirmi la base emotiva e culturale che mi consente di farlo adesso, con la testa e la bellezza global  infinitamente superiori di una quarantenne.
Voglio dirti che il mondo non è tutto una merda perché la donna si è talmente emancipata da svendersi. Che di norma non è così. Che le sovrastrutture mediatiche sono costruzioni ad hoc, per invogliarci e corromperci, ma che la differenza la facciamo noi.


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bella, mi secca tirare sempre fuori questa cosa dell'età, ma purtroppo per te è vera.
> A vent'anni là pensavo come te, ero in prima linea su certe battaglie. Ero una nerd, ma al tempo si diceva secchiona. Studio cultura miglioramento delle qualità interiori.
> Ci credevo, ma ora capisco che il mio atteggiamento era anche una sorta di difesa e di invidia per quelle mie coetanee che riuscivano a esporre il proprio corpo e divertirsi. Io oltre a ragionare come una suora, mi vestivo come una suora. Vedevo le storture del mondo, proprio come te, senza capire che potevo adeguarle alla mia persona con equilibrio.
> Non mi pento di non aver troieggiato all'epoca, perché allora ho impiegato il mio tempo a costruirmi la base emotiva e culturale che mi consente di farlo adesso, con la testa e la bellezza global  infinitamente superiori di una quarantenne.
> Voglio dirti che il mondo non è tutto una merda perché la donna si è talmente emancipata da svendersi. Che di norma non è così. Che le sovrastrutture mediatiche sono costruzioni ad hoc, per invogliarci e corromperci, ma che la differenza la facciamo noi.


forse ti è sfuggito che Scared è bellissima e abbaglia tutti con la sua incommensurabile beltà, quindi ovviamente non si capacita come mai le altre femmine sono costrette a ricorrere a trucchetti di vario tipo, a ogni piè sospinto (sic:singleeye
aveva già aperto un 3d delirante sulla forma fisica, o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bella, mi secca tirare sempre fuori questa cosa dell'età, ma purtroppo per te è vera.
> A vent'anni là pensavo come te, ero in prima linea su certe battaglie. Ero una nerd, ma al tempo si diceva secchiona. Studio cultura miglioramento delle qualità interiori.
> Ci credevo, ma ora capisco che il mio atteggiamento era anche una sorta di difesa e di invidia per quelle mie coetanee che riuscivano a esporre il proprio corpo e divertirsi. Io oltre a ragionare come una suora, mi vestivo come una suora. Vedevo le storture del mondo, proprio come te, senza capire che potevo adeguarle alla mia persona con equilibrio.
> Non mi pento di non aver troieggiato all'epoca, perché allora ho impiegato il mio tempo a costruirmi la base emotiva e culturale che mi consente di farlo adesso, con la testa e la bellezza global  infinitamente superiori di una quarantenne.



e chi va a giro come una suora? Io da single mi diverto eccome... mica sono santa... che non esistono!

Io con il mio corpo mi diverto, e non sono per nulla la nerd di turno anzi... 

se leggi il primo post io parlo che mettono il corpo nell'affermazione della persona... 

ad es. prendi cantanti uomini, hanno talento e non mostrano sedere o petto, prendi cantanti donne, della stessa portata e sono tutte in copertina, come se fossero donne oggetto... 

Io non dico di esser bacchettoni, e di vestirsi da suore :unhappy: (ohibò, l'unica volta che mi ci sono vestita fu per una sfilata di carnevale :rotfl dico che se sei donna affascinante di 40 anni, per dimostrare il tuo fascino ti atteggi da cagna in calore? diventi volgare e oggetto?? e se vai a lavoro, il tuo talento è una scollatura? essere affascinanti, penso, come anche tu ne converrai, sia ben lontano da ciò che ho citato!

l'età non c'entra nulla... anche perchè mica ho scritto chiudiamoci in convento... :rotfl: cioè io dico di risistemare ogni cosa al suo posto e non fare confusione, di non mettere la sessualità in ogni campo, ma vivercela serenamente, peace and love... 

certo mi dispiace se hai provato invidia, è un brutto sentimento, ma sicuramente dettato dall'immaturità di quegli anni, spero che oggi "rifacendoti" di quegli anni per te persi sia passato... 
anzi: _Non perdere tempo con l'invidia, a volte sei in testa, a volte resti indietro. La corsa è lunga, e alla fine è* solo con te stesso *_(CIT. Schmich)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse non hai compreso che Scared è bellissima e abbaglia tutti con la sua incommensurabile beltà, quindi ovviamente non si capacita come mai le altre femmine sono costrette a ricorrere a trucchetti di vario tipo, a ogni piè sospinto (sic:singleeye
> aveva già aperto un 3d delirante sulla forma fisica, o qualcosa del genere


Ah dici?
Sarà che ho quarant'anni +2 ma per me le ventenni o giù di li, a parte qualche raro caso, sono tutte bellissime e potenzialmente attraenti come fiori, fresche e con molte possibilità. La bellezza viene dalla voglia di mettersi in gioco senza pregiudizi e dalla sciallanza ( come dice tubarello . 
Dal non fare inutili crociate.
Io per molto tempo non sono stata bella, né attraente per questo motivo, che piantavo il chiodo e mi irrigidivo su certe assurde questioni di principio.
E poi ad un certo punto: basta.
L'ho capita.
L'aurea mediocritas dei latini: invece della faccia di quella che ha il mondo "in gran dispitto ", un sorriso rilassato e uno sguardo un po' più malizioso. Uno sculettamento in più, senza esagerare. Un po' più di pelle scoperta. Finalmente una donna vera: e bella.


----------



## morfeo78 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ohhhhh era questo a cui volevo arrivare... perchè l'uomo in qualsiasi campo non ne ha bisogno e la donna si?


No, la domanda dovrebbe essere diversa... perchè le mie chiappe non fanno lo stesso effetto di quello di una donna?? 
Poi la donna è libera di distinquesti per la sua troiaggine o per altre doti. 
L'uomo difficilmente ha questa scelta. (indipendentemente dal fatto che ne approfitti o meno)



Scaredheart ha detto:


> inoltre tu da uomo che messaggio percepisci da ciò? così domanda generale...


Ti piace vincere facile?? Se devi arrivare ad usare queste armi non devi valere proprio niente...


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> dico che se sei donna affascinante di 40 anni, per dimostrare il tuo fascino ti atteggi da cagna in calore? diventi volgare e oggetto?? e se vai a lavoro, il tuo talento è una scollatura?


Io mi chiedo perchè siano soprattutto le donne a criticare le altre donne. Una donna adulta può vestirsi e atteggiarsi come vuole.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse ti è sfuggito che Scared è bellissima e abbaglia tutti con la sua incommensurabile beltà, quindi ovviamente non si capacita come mai le altre femmine sono costrette a ricorrere a trucchetti di vario tipo, a ogni piè sospinto (sic:singleeye
> aveva già aperto un 3d delirante sulla forma fisica, o qualcosa del genere



vabbè oh, qui ogni pensiero non si può riportare. Io che sono bella è un dato oggettivo (ah, ma no è un delitto ammetterlo, ohimmea mi confesserò stas.). Poi se brucia non sono affari miei. Io non sto parlando della mia bellezza, ma della mercificazione del proprio corpo per raggiungere un "valore", della propria persona. 

Questo tuo sarcasmo da 4 centesimi, in un discorso serio, scritto solo per credere di suscitare chissà quale reazione puoi tenertelo per casa tua e per gente che conosci di persona. 

Mancanza di pesce, eh?


----------



## Innominata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ohhhhh era questo a cui volevo arrivare... perchè l'uomo in qualsiasi campo non ne ha bisogno e la donna si?
> 
> inoltre tu da uomo che messaggio percepisci da ciò? così domanda generale...


Premetto che non ho letto tutto e quindi andrò a ricalcare qualche post altrui. Si tratta di un istinto atavico e ancestrale, dei tempi in cui il linguaggio non si era ancora sviluppato e la femmina doveva mostrare di avere un buon bacino e un buon pertugio per essere scelta e continuare la specie. E' un mezzo molto sbrigativo attualmente, ora che l'evoluzione si è arricchita non solo delle possibilità di parlare ma di tante altre innumerevoli modalità per comunicare, interagire, mescolare le vite e moltiplicarle. Ma proprio in questi attuali tempi, c'è qualcosa, la fretta, l'avidità, la confusione, l'inconsulto binomio onnipotenza-miseria, che mette certe coscienze nella condizione di riconoscere che qualcosa in se' non ha avuto un sufficiente sviluppo. In un mondo come quello attuale, perciò,  certe scorciatoie di primitivo imp atto hanno un'attrattiva per il senso di sicurezza primordiale che forniscono. Insomma lo scopo e' sempre quello di ottenere, e di servire i fini macroscopici della natura, ma mediante il minimo comune denominatore.


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah dici?
> Sarà che ho quarant'anni +2 ma per me le ventenni o giù di li, a parte qualche raro caso, sono tutte bellissime e potenzialmente attraenti come fiori, fresche e con molte possibilità. La bellezza viene dalla voglia di mettersi in gioco senza pregiudizi e dalla sciallanza ( come dice tubarello .
> Dal non fare inutili crociate.
> Io per molto tempo non sono stata bella, né attraente per questo motivo, che piantavo il chiodo e mi irrigidivo su certe assurde questioni di principio.
> ...



visto?
ci ha sistemate a tutt'e due, tu sei invidiosa e a me manca il pesce


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mancanza di pesce, eh?


Nel senso di fosforo?


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> No, la domanda dovrebbe essere diversa... perchè le mie chiappe non fanno lo stesso effetto di quello di una donna??
> Poi la donna è libera di distinquesti per la sua troiaggine o per altre doti.
> L'uomo difficilmente ha questa scelta. (indipendentemente dal fatto che ne approfitti o meno)
> 
> ...


Sai non e' proprio così. Per sapere che effetto fanno le tue chiappe dovresti o origliare in uno spogliatoio di palestra femminile oppure farti un giro in un gay bar


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *Io mi chiedo* *perchè* siano soprattutto le donne a criticare le altre donne. Una donna adulta può vestirsi e atteggiarsi come vuole.



lassa stà!


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> lassa stà!


Mangio pesce tutti i giorni, tranquilla


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Mi---ia ora riposto la domanda per chi è sfuggita...


SE le donne hanno voluto la parità dei sessi, perchè sono altrettanto BRAVE, TALENTUOSE, E DI SUCCESSO, perchè per arrivare allo stesso traguardo di un uomo, la donna usa il proprio corpo??? 

Poi se a letto ne prende 4 ben venga.

IO PARLO DELLA MERCIFICAZIONE DEL CORPO, perchè farsi pubblicità con un corpo, se si ha tanto talento... 

Non vale per tutti ma nella maggioranza dei casi. 

Si vede spesso ruoli che portano la donna ad esser un oggetto, cosa che al contrario non c'è... o in estrema minoranza!

Io non metto mano nel modo di esser sensuale o femminile, che ben venga. Non ho invidia per una che ha una vagina, ce l'ho anche io ma non è che ho fatto la scoperta dell'acqua calda (poi boia, per arrivare a pensare di invidiare femmine che sono senza sostanza ce ne vuole... ). Non è a livello personale e non si basa sulla bellezza, le donne belle, come uomini belli sono ovunque. 

Io pongo la domanda sul fatto che si dice, ed è così, che siamo il vero sesso forte, e che siamo piene di talento e poi... cosa ne rimane? Un vendere il proprio corpo??
e aggiungo:
[video=youtube;EBcLjf4tD4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBcLjf4tD4E[/video]

e non l'ho fatto io!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> visto?
> ci ha sistemate a tutt'e due, tu sei invidiosa e a me manca il pesce


non mi riportare parole che non ho detto! L'ha scritto lei che a 20 anni lo era, e secondo me l'invidia non ha senso... 

se hai voglia di creare trincee ci sono altri lidi.

Oppure devi far comunella per parlare??


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> IO PARLO DELLA MERCIFICAZIONE DEL CORPO, perchè farsi pubblicità con un corpo, se si ha tanto talento...


Perchè viviamo in una società piena di maschilismo. Perchè i posti di potere non sono i nostri. Perchè nell'immaginario maschile quello siamo. Perchè siamo le prime a criticare una donna per il suo corpo per come si veste per come troieggia, appunto.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè viviamo in una società piena di maschilismo. Perchè i posti di potere non sono i nostri. *Perchè nell'immaginario maschile quello siamo.* Perchè siamo le prime a criticare una donna per il suo corpo per come si veste per come troieggia, appunto.


per come si veste e come troieggia per ottenere un risultato si... 

A me la domanda è sorta vedendo una donna che per aumentare il venduto si è spogliata... e l'uomo alla pari non lo fa ed ha maggiore successo, perchè? ed è nel mio paese...

 riporto la tua frase "*Perchè nell'immaginario maschile quello siamo."
*per loro quello siamo e noi quello gli offriamo... bene, come non averci pensato prima? domanda, offerta...

il mio 3d è per questo... non per criticare, ma per far cessare quello che per loro siamo MA DIMOSTRANDO LA SOSTANZA... non altri corpi...


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non mi riportare parole che non ho detto! L'ha scritto lei che a 20 anni lo era, e secondo me l'invidia non ha senso...
> 
> se hai voglia di creare trincee ci sono altri lidi.
> 
> Oppure devi far comunella per parlare??



no, era solo un cvd
che vuoi scusa? hai detto di tenermi le mie opinioni per casa mia e poi mi quoti?
piuttosto correggi in italiano
_Mi---ia ora riposto la domanda per chi è sfuggita...
_che non si può leggere


----------



## Innominata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah dici?
> Sarà che ho quarant'anni +2 ma per me le ventenni o giù di li, a parte qualche raro caso, sono tutte bellissime e potenzialmente attraenti come fiori, fresche e con molte possibilità. La bellezza viene dalla voglia di mettersi in gioco senza pregiudizi e dalla sciallanza ( come dice tubarello .
> Dal non fare inutili crociate.
> Io per molto tempo non sono stata bella, né attraente per questo motivo, che piantavo il chiodo e mi irrigidivo su certe assurde questioni di principio.
> ...


Oh, bene, che bello. Qui c'è quello che credo sia il sex appeal. E cioè quella persona, ma proprio quella persona li', ha una storia della sua femminilità (o della sua maschilità se è' maschio). Gli attributi dell'essere donna sono storicizzati, pieni di bio-grafia. Si vedono le atmosfere, i sentieri, le giornate, i libri che ha letto, i cibi che ha mangiato, come questi e tanto altro vanno a fare l'uso della voce, del corpo, della pelle e la decisione pure di mostrare quel pezzetto di pelle in più, perché è' un modo di raccontare e dare discrete e maliziose notizie. Che sono personali, specifiche, dunque speciali. Insomma mentre il sesso io lo considero piuttosto indifferenziato, un processo biologico primitivo e potente ma indifferenziato, una precisa narrazione biograficizzata (suona male ma non so come dirlo) del proprio specifico modo di usarlo per rappresentarsi può essere molto erotizzante. Questo tipo di "eros" (che OO ma non trovo termini) attrae e ti attrae verso i mondi, mentre il sesso piuttosto ti da' uno spintone da dietro le spalle. Troiaggine ad alti livelli può essere uno strumento di conoscenza.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho letto tutto e quindi andrò a ricalcare qualche post altrui. Si tratta di un istinto atavico e ancestrale, dei tempi in cui il linguaggio non si era ancora sviluppato e la femmina doveva mostrare di avere un buon bacino e un buon pertugio per essere scelta e continuare la specie. E' un mezzo molto sbrigativo attualmente, ora che l'evoluzione si è arricchita non solo delle possibilità di parlare ma di tante altre innumerevoli modalità per comunicare, interagire, mescolare le vite e moltiplicarle. Ma proprio in questi attuali tempi, c'è qualcosa, la fretta, l'avidità, la confusione, l'inconsulto binomio onnipotenza-miseria, che mette certe coscienze nella condizione di riconoscere che qualcosa in se' non ha avuto un sufficiente sviluppo. In un mondo come quello attuale, perciò,  certe scorciatoie di primitivo imp atto hanno un'attrattiva per il senso di sicurezza primordiale che forniscono. Insomma lo scopo e' sempre quello di ottenere, e di servire i fini macroscopici della natura, ma mediante il minimo comune denominatore.


fai la ricercatrice? 

cmq bella spiegazione :up:


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè viviamo in una società piena di maschilismo. Perchè i posti di potere non sono i nostri. Perchè nell'immaginario maschile quello siamo. Perchè siamo le prime a criticare una donna per il suo corpo per come si veste per come troieggia, appunto.



Peggio, anche solo perchè non si trucca, perchè ha qualche chilo di troppo, perchè non spende capitali in profumeria ed abiti.

Io me ne infischio. Analizzo solo come si vestono le mie figlie, prima di tutto perchè me lo chiedono, poi perchè hanno capito che le so consigliare al meglio.

Qui Scared ha mischiato un pò troppe cose.

Una cosa è curarsi, piacersi, provare piacere a farsi ammirare, che non vuole dire andare in giro seminude, anzi.

Altra cosa è fare la escort.

Altra cosa la pubblicità che si è sempre servita del corpo femminile, il perchè lo sappiamo.

Che una cantante venga fotografata è normale, se si esibisce tipo Madonna e la gente la guarda, fa bene a farlo.

Gli uomini non useranno il corpo per fare carriera, ma quanta lingua hanno consumato.

Vogliamo la parità poi siamo le prime a fare discriminazioni!


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> per come si veste e come troieggia per ottenere un risultato si...
> 
> A me la domanda è sorta vedendo una donna che per aumentare il venduto si è spogliata... e l'uomo alla pari non lo fa ed ha maggiore successo, perchè? ed è nel mio paese...
> 
> ...


Dobbiamo cominciare da noi stesse secondo me. Ma ancora siamo ancorate ai loro schemi, quando veniamo lasciate per un'altra donna la prima domanda che facciamo è 'è più bella di me?'.  E la loro domanda è 'ce l'ha più grosso?' (vedi il thread dell'altro giorno). Allora visto che è innegabile che il sesso forte siamo noi, cominciamo a cambiare gli schemi.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Oh, bene, che bello. Qui c'è quello che credo sia il sex appeal. E cioè quella persona, ma proprio quella persona li', ha una storia della sua femminilità (o della sua maschilità se è' maschio). Gli attributi dell'essere donna sono storicizzati, pieni di bio-grafia. Si vedono le atmosfere, i sentieri, le giornate, i libri che ha letto, i cibi che ha mangiato, come questi e tanto altro vanno a fare l'uso della voce, del corpo, della pelle e la decisione pure di mostrare quel pezzetto di pelle in più, perché è' un modo di raccontare e dare discrete e maliziose notizie. Che sono personali, specifiche, dunque speciali. Insomma mentre il sesso io lo considero piuttosto indifferenziato, un processo biologico primitivo e potente ma indifferenziato, una precisa narrazione biograficizzata (suona male ma non so come dirlo) del proprio specifico modo di usarlo per rappresentarsi può essere molto erotizzante. Questo tipo di "eros" (che OO ma non trovo termini) attrae e ti attrae verso i mondi, mentre il sesso piuttosto ti da' uno spintone da dietro le spalle. Troiaggine ad alti livelli può essere uno strumento di conoscenza.


è bello leggerti!! I tuoi post sono pieni di cose interessanti, io non mi riferivo a questo, ma è stato deragliato un bel pò il 3d... voglio saperne ancora! :smile:


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vogliamo la parità poi siamo le prime a fare discriminazioni!


Esattamente.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dobbiamo cominciare da noi stesse secondo me. Ma ancora siamo ancorate ai loro schemi, quando veniamo lasciate per un'altra donna la prima domanda che facciamo è 'è più bella di me?'.  E la loro domanda è 'ce l'ha più grosso?' (vedi il thread dell'altro giorno). Allora visto che è innegabile che il sesso forte siamo noi, cominciamo a cambiare gli schemi.



appunto!! è questo che mi urta il sistema nervoso! Ogni donna così compie i suoi passi per un uomo... la donna se tradita pensa subito che non è all'altezza dell'uomo che ne ha trovata un'altra più bella. Non è che pensiamo che è un pirla e che era meglio liberarcene perchè siamo perfette nella nostra imperfezione... Un maschio è raro che si fa queste domande! Dovremmo esser più sicure, e non spogliarci chiedendo se andiamo bene o no... insomma liberarci da questo maschilismo che ci vuole oggetto.. e renderci parte attiva con della sostanza... :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> No, la domanda dovrebbe essere diversa... perchè le mie chiappe non fanno lo stesso effetto di quello di una donna??
> Poi la donna è libera di distinquesti per la sua troiaggine o per altre doti.
> L'uomo difficilmente ha questa scelta. (indipendentemente dal fatto che ne approfitti o meno)m
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> appunto!! è questo che mi urta il sistema nervoso! Ogni donna così compie i suoi passi per un uomo... la donna se tradita pensa subito che non è all'altezza dell'uomo che ne ha trovata un'altra più bella. Non è che pensiamo che è un pirla e che era meglio liberarcene perchè siamo perfette nella nostra imperfezione... Un maschio è raro che si fa queste domande! Dovremmo esser più sicure, e non spogliarci chiedendo se andiamo bene o no... insomma liberarci da questo maschilismo che ci vuole oggetto.. e renderci parte attiva con della sostanza... :up:


Liberiamoci anche dai nostri pregiudizi. Cominciando a vedere le persone in quanto tali senza fermarci alle apparenze esteriori. Non uomini o donne ma persone.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Liberiamoci anche dai nostri pregiudizi. Cominciando a vedere le persone in quanto tali senza fermarci alle apparenze esteriori. Non uomini o donne ma persone.


Mk con tutta la buona volontà, ma se ci sono alcune che appaiono e basta... non mi sembra pregiudizio ma constatazione della realtà.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Peggio, anche solo perchè non si trucca, perchè ha qualche chilo di troppo, perchè non spende capitali in profumeria ed abiti.
> 
> Io me ne infischio. Analizzo solo come si vestono le mie figlie, prima di tutto perchè me lo chiedono, poi perchè hanno capito che le so consigliare al meglio.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace per aver passato il messaggio del neretto, mi scuso se ho scritto male, ma proprio non lo intendevo, quello è normale amor proprio, nulla di strano. Io intendevo l'uso del corpo per arrivare ad altro, o meglio a nulla. :smile:


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Io non ho mai messo in dubbio di piacere a mio marito nonostante il tradimento.

Mai chiesto dettagli sessuali su di lei.

Anche i 30 anni di differenza non hanno sconvolto me, più le mie figlie.

Scared, non siamo tutti uguali.

Sempre meglio parlare di 'alcune donne'  ed  'alcuni uomini'.

Tu troieggi?  no

Tua madre?  no

Io?  mai sognata

Eppure a certi uomini basta vederti in un abitino nero, corto, leggermente aderente e scollato e sbavano, anche se hai passato da un pezzo i 50. Pensa quindi che effetto possono fare le ragazzine.

Ci sono tantissime ragazze che passano serate sui libri di testo, che si scervellano per cercare la facoltà più prestigiosa da seguire nella speranza di un lavoro, che pur avendo una laurea fanno le cameriere, le badanti, anzi, ho l'impressione che siano sempre meno le ragazze che pensano di sfruttare il loro corpo per sistemarsi, anche solo sposando il riccone.

Naturalmente, se tra mille ragazze di queste c'è la troietta di turno e si mette in mostra, se trova consenso, si nota.

E spesso è pure brutta. Ma la sa esporre bene.

Pure il GF mi sembra sia passato di moda.

L'ho scritto, pochi giorni fa ero in una clinica a Monza e sembrava una sfilata di bellezza, dentisti e infermiere bellissimi, eppure correvano da una stanza all'altra, lavorando seriamente, gentilissimi, insomma da lustrarsi la vista ed i sensi, positivamente


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mk con tutta la buona volontà, *ma se ci sono alcune che appaiono e basta*... non mi sembra pregiudizio ma constatazione della realtà.


Tolgono qualcosa a te? Se una fa la modella è normale che debba apparire. Altra cosa è la escort, che si adegua allo schema mentale di cui sopra.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ho mai messo in dubbio di piacere a mio marito nonostante il tradimento.
> 
> Mai chiesto dettagli sessuali su di lei.
> 
> ...


:unhappy: devo scrivere proprio male,  non volevo mai intendere che siamo tutti uguali... 

quoto tutto cmq! :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tolgono qualcosa a te? Se una fa la modella è normale che debba apparire. Altra cosa è la escort, che si adegua allo schema mentale di cui sopra.


vabbè neppure se un povero muore di fame mi toglie qualcosa a me, eppure spero che non accada.


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vabbè neppure se un povero muore di fame mi toglie qualcosa a me, eppure spero che non accada.


Ma lo fanno appositamente, non sono incapaci di intendere e di volere. E' quello che cerca il mercato e loro rispondono.
Bisognerebbe capire perchè il mercato cerca questo.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma lo fanno appositamente, non sono incapaci di intendere e di volere. E' quello che cerca il mercato e loro rispondono.
> *Bisognerebbe capire perchè il mercato cerca questo.*


anche... alla fin fine sembra un cane che si morde la coda


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vabbè neppure se un povero muore di fame mi toglie qualcosa, eppure spero che non accada.



Il punto è che accadono entrambe le cose e non possiamo risolverle, se non nel nostro ristretto ambito famigliare insegnando e dando l'esempio, sperando possa servire. Non sempre basta.

Quante cose non ci piacciono e desidereremmo  cambiare?

Se non impariamo a capire come gira il mondo viviamo male e nessuno se ne accorge. 

Notarle è una cosa, le storture, le ingiustizie, i privilegi, le facilitazioni, le carriere facili, lo sfruttamento delle persone, in diversi modi e con diversi scopi, eliminarle utopia.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Donne con grande talento vocale, donne di fama, donne in carriera, donne di successo... che però si rendono troie e rimane solo l'aspetto da cag*a in calore... ma perchè? Metti i social e tante si fotografano da piglia ca**i... devono fare delle "rivoluzioni" e stanno con le tette di fuori.. per la peta sempre nude...
> 
> mah io sono donna eppure me ne vergogno... leggo sempre di più uomini(quelli con la u maiuscola) che dicono di tapparsi perchè si cade nel ridicolo... ma davvero noi siamo solo visione e niente sostanza? cioè che immagine diamo? io a volte mi vergogno di esser donna... nei medesimi ruoli l'uomo non fa il cretino e non si fa trattare da oggetto... invece la donna perchè si presta a ciò?
> 
> ...


rispondo senza leggere che non ho tempo tanti qui si tratta di opinioni personali... Intanto dal titolo toglierei molte, non vedo onestamente così tante donne troieggiare anche se  ci sono alcuni ambiti dove questo è più frequente. Detto questo credo che dipenda non tanto dal fisico quanto dalla testa e con questo intendo maturità, capacità di non farsi influenzare, capacità di sapersi gestire .... Poi ci son le cortigiane quelle che anche ai giorni nostri utilizzano le loro doti di bellezza e seduzione anche in modo sfacciato  per ottenere qualcosa, loro sono le più consapevoli e le più furbe o capaci secondo i punti di vista  ... Poi sul come siamo andati a finire bisognerebbe aprire un dibattito io un'opinione al  riguardo  relativamente al ruolo maschile ce l'ho,  ma per ora me la tengo per me ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok vieni a trovarmi no problem..
> 
> anche se non capisco la correlazione come una discussione in un forum libero possa nascere solo perchè uno ha "problemi" personali...  allora se chi ha scritto sulla prostituzione, ha parlato così perchè non è na zoccola??
> 
> ...


Va bene quando posso vengo...
Sono molti i giri che ho da fare....

Mai detto io cervello chiuso a nessuno eh?
Ho solo detto che ognuno di noi ha la propria mentalità...

Dammi solo una buona ragione perchè io dovrei abiurare alla mia mentalità per abbracciare un'altra...

Io la penso così e amen no?

Cioè io ammiro le donne che sanno trarre dei benefici per loro tramite il troieggiare no?

Hanno una carta e se la giocano....

Poi ovvio una può troieggiare finchè le pare
se dall'altra parte non c'è chi abbocca....

resta delusa...


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma lo fanno appositamente, non sono incapaci di intendere e di volere. E' quello che cerca il mercato e loro rispondono.
> Bisognerebbe capire perchè il mercato cerca questo.


mah, la risposta l'hai data tu per prima: perché il mercato è maschile, perché i posti di potere li hanno loro. Dunque, (con i dovuti distinguo, molto ben detti sia da Chiara che da Inno, ma non era quello il soggetto di cui si parlava, credo) poiché è quel mercato che preme, e man mano trasforma l'idea che globalmente i maschi hanno delle donne globalmente intese, è quel mercato che andrebbe negato, trasformato, camnbiato in senso opposto o perlomeno ci s dovrebbe sottrarre. Non sottoponendosi, da donne, a quella mercificazione. Leggevo da pochissimo un'inchiesta su una dipartimento di filosofia statunitense (università assolutamente non ridicola), nel quale si è mostrato (con tanto di causa intentata e vinta da un collettivo di ricercatrici, studiose e docenti) che i posti erano assegnati di regola a studiosi uomini e le sparute donne che vi lavoravano stavano lì grazie a 'favori sessuali'. Và da sé che i fondi della ricerca era pilotati verso soggetti che non mettevano in discussione nemmeno di una virgola quell'establishment; negli ultimi 10 anni nessun e ripeto nessun soggetto di gender-studies o simili. E in un dipartimento statunitense che funziona si sfornano 50 titoli l'anno; si usano fondi per quei titoli e quelle ricerche, togliendo la possibilità alle altre di essere studiate. Ok, magari è un caso limite, ma lo porto per dire che questa pratica 'collaborazionista' nuoce, tanto, a tutte le donne. L'argomento è vasto, però, non è che in 2 righe si dà conto alla sua complessità.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e no, Conte. Tu, te ne freghi di quel non ti accade personalmente, tu. A molti altri importa, intanto. E poi, un danno anche personale, comunque c'è: quello di sdoganare, come fosse non solo accettabile ma addirittura l'unica, un'immagine della donna/merce. E se permetti, se la cosa non ti indigna è perché, a vario titolo, ti sta bene, ne fai parte. O perché come al solito te ne freghi. Il giudizio che ho su quest'atteggiamento dovrebbe oramai esseerti chiaro.


Masi dei 
Ma si dei....
Ma quale dona merce...

Guarda l'universo femminile è un bazar vi trovi di tutto e di più...

Insomma a me piace un mondo variopinto no?
Con le soubrette, le ballerine, le hostess, le mistress...ecc.ecc..ecc....

C'è posto per ognuna...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, la risposta l'hai data tu per prima: perché il mercato è maschile, perché i posti di potere li hanno loro. Dunque, (con i dovuti distinguo, molto ben detti sia da Chiara che da Inno, ma non era quello il soggetto di cui si parlava, credo) poiché è quel mercato che preme, e man mano trasforma l'idea che globalmente i maschi hanno delle donne globalmente, è quel mercato che andrebbe negato, trasformato, camnbiato in senso opposto o perlomeno ci s dovrebbe sottrarre. Non sottoponendosi, da donne, a quella mercificazione. Leggevo da pochissimo un'inchiesta su una dipartimento di filosofia statunitense (università assolutamente non ridicola), nel quale si è mostrato (con tanto di causa intentata e vinta da un collettivo di ricercatrici, studiose e docenti) che i posti erano assegnati a studiosi uomini e le sparute donne che vi lavoravano stavano lì grazie a 'favori sessuali'. Và da sé che i fondi della ricerca era pilotati verso soggetti che non mettevano in discussione nemmeno di una virgola quell'establishment; negli ultimi 10 anni nessun e ripeto nessun soggetto di gender-studies o simili. Ok, magari è un caso limite, ma lo porto per dire che questa pratica 'collaborazionista' nuoce, tanto, a tutte le donne. L'argomento è vasto, però, non è che in 2 righe si dà conto alla sua complessità.


Vero difficile approfondire in poche righe


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse ti è sfuggito che Scared è bellissima e abbaglia tutti con la sua incommensurabile beltà, quindi ovviamente non si capacita come mai le altre femmine sono costrette a ricorrere a trucchetti di vario tipo, a ogni piè sospinto (sic:singleeye
> aveva già aperto un 3d delirante sulla forma fisica, o qualcosa del genere



Sniff..sob...sniff...
Perchè quando ci siamo visti non hai troieggiato?
Eh?

Ti avrei dato maggior attenzione no?
Invece se non stai attenta mi imbambolo con quella del bar....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> visto?
> ci ha sistemate a tutt'e due, tu sei invidiosa e a me manca il pesce



Dai ce la faccio credimi...
Raccolgo le ultime energie....
Il canto del cigno prima dell'oca morta....

Tu mi avevi detto dis tare vbuono con le man che poi mi pistavi....

Da morto di figa
novello cristo
riscuscitttttttttttttttoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....

Taci con tutti...
rimediamo in settimana....promesso....

aspetto solo che si ricarichi il membro...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè viviamo in una società piena di maschilismo. Perchè i posti di potere non sono i nostri. Perchè nell'immaginario maschile quello siamo. Perchè siamo le prime a criticare una donna per il suo corpo per come si veste per come troieggia, appunto.


Ma dei su..ma quale maschilissmo....
ma cosa dici su....

che siamo oramai 4 poveri derelitti....


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei su..ma quale maschilissmo....
> ma cosa dici su....
> 
> che siamo oramai 4 poveri derelitti....


Eh come se non lo sapessi . Non faccio altro che sentire uomini in crisi e donne che si risvegliano. Ma la società è lenta e la nostra ancora di più. Prendi la sessualità ad esempio. Non avevo mai pensato a come potesse essere un problema. Invece lo è. Vi sorpassiamo pure lì.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Eh come se non lo sapessi . Non faccio altro che sentire uomini in crisi e donne che si risvegliano. Ma la società è lenta e la nostra ancora di più. Prendi la sessualità ad esempio. Non avevo mai pensato a come potesse essere un problema. Invece lo è. Vi sorpassiamo pure lì.


Qual'è il problema della sessualità?
AAh si...che ti ostini a non mollarmela...

Questo si che è un problema...


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qual'è il problema della sessualità?
> AAh si...che ti ostini a non mollarmela...
> 
> Questo si che è un problema...


Pochi ne ho conosciuti che non avessero qualche problema. Con gli amici niente sesso Conte :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Pochi ne ho conosciuti che non avessero qualche problema. Con gli amici niente sesso Conte :mrgreen:


Si vero poi si resta tutti invischiati:mrgreen:
Ah se ne ho imparato di cose da te...:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero poi si resta tutti invischiati:mrgreen:
> Ah se ne ho imparato di cose da te...:mrgreen:


Anch'io ne ho imparate di cose. A stare zitta ad esempio :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Donne con grande talento vocale, donne di fama, donne in carriera, donne di successo... che però si rendono troie e rimane solo l'aspetto da cag*a in calore... ma perchè? Metti i social e tante si fotografano da piglia ca**i... devono fare delle "rivoluzioni" e stanno con le tette di fuori.. per la peta sempre nude...
> 
> mah io sono donna eppure me ne vergogno... leggo sempre di più uomini(quelli con la u maiuscola) che dicono di tapparsi perchè si cade nel ridicolo... ma davvero noi siamo solo visione e niente sostanza? cioè che immagine diamo? io a volte mi vergogno di esser donna... nei medesimi ruoli l'uomo non fa il cretino e non si fa trattare da oggetto... invece la donna perchè si presta a ciò?
> 
> ...


Ma basta con sti moralismi da quattro soldi. Lasciate che le persone  si possano esprimere, anche quando lo fanno in un modo che non ci/vi piace e che non condividiamo. Avete sempre la verità in tasca e la morale in punta di lingua e poi pigliate solo psicopatici e cornificatori.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma basta con sti moralismi da quattro soldi. Lasciate che le persone  si possano esprimere, anche quando lo fanno in un modo che non ci/vi piace e che non condividiamo. Avete sempre la verità in tasca e la morale in punta di lingua e poi pigliate solo psicopatici e cornificatori.


Bravo e pensiamo invece alle nostre deputate che vengono definite pompinare in aula...
Oggidi con un pompino non combini na sega....ostia!


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah beh io la tv lho proprio tolta... preferisco streaming. .. ma ancora c'è la D'Urso il pomeriggio???  so k fanno ank uomini e donne...ci partecipa una mia conoscente...ma io sarei curiosa delle share di questo. ..


ma invece di fissarvi sulle percentuali perchè non parlate di numeri assoluti?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo.
> se la educhi a pensare questo.
> molto probabile.
> tu figlia che vuole fare nel futuro prossimo?
> la velina?


No. Io parlavo di fasce di popolazione che non sono in grado di leggere i libri della Montalcini e non trovano lavoro. Ognuno ha i sogni che riesce a sognare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma invece di fissarvi sulle percentuali perchè non parlate di numeri assoluti?


Io ho parlato di percentuali proprio per dire che in numeri assoluti riguarda una minoranza.
Benché anch'io sia culturalmente indignata dalla mercificazione del corpo, femminile ma anche maschile, non lo vedo un fenomeno così dilagante, anche se lo è fin troppo.
Un conto è ciò che viene divulgato dai media un conto è quello che accade veramente. Un milione di ragazze che studiano e lavorano non fa notizia e non si notano per strada, 20 ragazze che si dimenano per fare le veline fanno notizia.


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di percentuali proprio per dire che in numeri assoluti riguarda una minoranza.
> Benché anch'io sia culturalmente indignata dalla mercificazione del corpo, femminile ma anche maschile, non lo vedo un fenomeno così dilagante, anche se lo è fin troppo.
> Un conto è ciò che viene divulgato dai media un conto è quello che accade veramente. Un milione di ragazze che studiano e lavorano non fa notizia e non si notano per strada, 20 ragazze che si dimenano per fare le veline fanno notizia.


le arriviste credo siano state presenti in ogni epoca: partendo da Cleopatra,passando per Lucrezia Borgia,la contessa di Castiglione fino ad arrivare alla Minetti.

e sì anch'io da quello che vedo in giro non credo siano poi veramente dei modelli così seguiti,se non da persone che si sentono come loro.
Soprattutto conta l'ambiente in cui si decide di stare.   Chiaro che se tu frequenti posti tipo il Twiga tutti i sabati, ti sembra che la percentuale di quelle che troieggiano sia notevole.

Per questo volevo riportare la discussione su binari più reali.....anche se il vecchio adagio che del bene non si parla perchè non fa romanzo è vero


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> le arriviste credo siano state presenti in ogni epoca: partendo da Cleopatra,passando per Lucrezia Borgia,la contessa di Castiglione fino ad arrivare alla Minetti.
> 
> e sì anch'io da quello che vedo in giro non credo siano poi veramente dei modelli così seguiti,se non da persone che si sentono come loro.
> Soprattutto conta l'ambiente in cui si decide di stare.   Chiaro che se tu frequenti posti tipo il Twiga tutti i sabati, ti sembra che la percentuale di quelle che troieggiano sia notevole.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e chi va a giro come una suora? Io da single mi diverto eccome... mica sono santa... che non esistono!
> 
> Io con il mio corpo mi diverto, e non sono per nulla la nerd di turno anzi...
> 
> ...



fidati che alla ma età certi discorsi del cazzo non li farai più


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fidati che alla ma età certi discorsi del cazzo non li farai più


infatti vedo, se ne faranno altri ancora più a cazzo!


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Donne con grande talento vocale, donne di fama, donne in carriera, donne di successo... che però si rendono troie e rimane solo l'aspetto da cag*a in calore... ma perchè? Metti i social e tante si fotografano da piglia ca**i... devono fare delle "rivoluzioni" e stanno con le tette di fuori.. per la peta sempre nude...
> 
> mah io sono donna eppure me ne vergogno... leggo sempre di più uomini(quelli con la u maiuscola) che dicono di tapparsi perchè si cade nel ridicolo... ma davvero noi siamo solo visione e niente sostanza? cioè che immagine diamo? io a volte mi vergogno di esser donna... nei medesimi ruoli l'uomo non fa il cretino e non si fa trattare da oggetto... invece la donna perchè si presta a ciò?
> 
> ...


Più che sull'aspetto troieggiare, che di per sè a me fa più che altro sorridere, io mi focalizzarei su altri aspetti che coinvolgono sia i ragazzi che le ragazze. In particolare sulla perdita di valori.
Nel '68 i ragazzi facevano le rivoluzioni per i propri diritti. Oggi invece vanno a dormire fuori dai negozi col sacco a pelo per comprarsi l'ultimo modello di I-Phone.
Il troieggiare è solo una delle tante conseguenze della perdita dei valori. Il mondo giovanile è semplicemente "addormentato". E' cresciuto nel benessere, con genitori pronti a soddisfare tutti i loro vizi e i loro capricci. Si sono ritrovati in una società dove i loro padri e i loro nonni si sono rotti il culo per riuscire ad acquisire certi diritti. Ora gli stanno rubando il futuro e pensano all'I-Phone, a diventare veline o calciatori. Tutto ciò è davvero preoccupante. Lo Stato è boia e se può te lo mette in quel posto, ma questa generazione è complice del suo destino: senza valori e soprattutto senza cultura.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> infatti vedo, se ne faranno altri ancora più a cazzo!


Sei inutilmente stucchevole.
Comincio a pensare che free abbia ragione.
Supponente riguardo le vite altrui.
Io ho raccontato  succintamente degli aspetti della mia vita di ventenne per fare capire che spesso quello che crediamo giusto e sacrosanto è dovuto solo a rigidità mentale tipica di quell'età. E tu non dimostri di fare eccezione, sappilo.
Fra l'altro hai esperienze altamente limitate, come è per tutti a vent'anni. A quaranta ne avrai di più, come è logico.
Tu cogli la palla al balzo per offendere.
Bene, prosegui con questo metodo.
Purtroppo non riesco a interagire con le persone poco umili.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei inutilmente stucchevole.
> Comincio a pensare che free abbia ragione.
> Supponente riguardo le vite altrui.
> Io ho raccontato succintamente degli aspetti della mia vita di ventenne per fare capire che spesso quello che crediamo giusto e sacrosanto è dovuto solo a rigidità mentale tipica di quell'età. E tu non dimostri di fare eccezione, sappilo.
> ...


Però non la puoi nemmeno biasimare.
Il suo modo di fare è frutto, come scrivi tu, della sua giovane età. E' difficile che possa ragionare o esprimersi in modo diverso

Buscopann


----------



## free (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però non la puoi nemmeno biasimare.
> Il suo modo di fare è frutto, come scrivi tu, della sua giovane età. E' difficile che possa ragionare o esprimersi in modo diverso
> 
> Buscopann



perchè tu evidentemente sei indulgente in modo ammirevole, invece io sinceramente mi sentirei svilita ed avvilita ad avallare in qualche modo ogni sorta di cazzata immane che ci tocca leggere
che poi questi utenti appena gli si fa notare quanto le loro idee geniali siano assurde non fanno altro che cercare di offendere, pensa un po' come stanno messi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però non la puoi nemmeno biasimare.
> Il suo modo di fare è frutto, come scrivi tu, della sua giovane età. E' difficile che possa ragionare o esprimersi in modo diverso
> 
> Buscopann


Certo.
In parte è quello e in parte dipende alla persona. Nonostante le mie intransigenze io a vent'anni mi fermavo a riflettere su quello che dicevano i miei genitori o comunque  le persone di quell' età. Mi interrogavo. Non li consideravo un branco di coglioni che cianciavano a cazzo. 
Però pensandoci: le mie colleghe del liceo linguistico erano un po' come lei: atteggiate a gran donne di mondo solo perché la facciata glielo consentiva. 
La mia risposta all'abuso dell'immagine ( soprattutto femminile) è sempre data questa: investi su altri campi e non lamentarti di come vanno le cose se sei la prima a puntare su quello.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè tu evidentemente sei indulgente in modo ammirevole, invece io sinceramente mi sentirei svilita ed avvilita ad avallare in qualche modo ogni sorta di cazzata immane che ci tocca leggere
> che poi questi utenti appena gli si fa notare quanto le loro idee geniali siano assurde non fanno altro che cercare di offendere, pensa un po' come stanno messi!


A poco più di 20 anni eravamo in tanti a essere così. Come scrivi Guccini "a 20 anni si è stupidi davvero. Quante balle si hanno in testa a quell'età".

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo.
> In parte è quello e in parte dipende alla persona. Nonostante le mie intransigenze io a vent'anni mi fermavo a riflettere su quello che dicevano i miei genitori o comunque le persone di quell' età. Mi interrogavo. Non li consideravo un branco di coglioni che cianciavano a cazzo.
> Però pensandoci: le mie colleghe del liceo linguistico erano un po' come lei: atteggiate a gran donne di mondo solo perché la facciata glielo consentiva.
> *La mia risposta all'abuso dell'immagine ( soprattutto femminile) è sempre data questa: investi su altri campi e non lamentarti di come vanno le cose se sei la prima a puntare su quello.*


Assolutamente d'accordo con questo che hai scritto. E' proprio l'incapacità di uscire da certi cliché che rende questa generazione schiava del proprioo (apparentemente) ineluttabile destino. Il futuro dipende anche da loro. Il 38% ormai è senza lavoro, ma in piazza a farsi sentire vedo solo i padri e le madri in cassa integrazione. Nemmeno uno che abbia meno di 25 anni. 

Buscopann


----------



## free (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A poco più di 20 anni eravamo in tanti a essere così. Come scrivi Guccini "a 20 anni si è stupidi davvero. Quante balle si hanno in testa a quell'età".
> 
> Buscopann



ho capito, ma la stupidità dei 20 anni è più legata alla spensieratezza e al divertimento, secondo me
non certo ad assurdi moralismi che tendono ad evidenziare come invece lei è superperfetta e ragiona da Dio
e rimane il punto che io non intendo andare dietro a 'ste stronzate, perchè mai dovrei farlo?
allora uno si apre un blog senza commenti e scrive tutto quello che vuole, ti pare?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè tu evidentemente sei indulgente in modo ammirevole, invece io sinceramente mi sentirei svilita ed avvilita ad avallare in qualche modo ogni sorta di cazzata immane che ci tocca leggere
> che poi questi utenti appena gli si fa notare quanto le loro idee geniali siano assurde non fanno altro che cercare di offendere, pensa un po' come stanno messi!


Però se ripenso ai miei venti anni ... Ero scioccamente rigida lo ammetto :smile:


----------



## free (2 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma basta con sti moralismi da quattro soldi. Lasciate che le persone  si possano esprimere, anche quando lo fanno in un modo che non ci/vi piace e che non condividiamo. Avete sempre la verità in tasca e la morale in punta di lingua e poi pigliate solo psicopatici e cornificatori.



quoto:up:


----------



## free (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però se ripenso ai miei venti anni ... Ero scioccamente rigida lo ammetto :smile:



e nessuno te lo ha mai fatto notare?


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ho capito, ma la stupidità dei 20 anni è più legata alla spensieratezza e al divertimento, secondo me
> non certo ad assurdi moralismi che tendono ad evidenziare come invece lei è superperfetta e ragiona da Dio
> e rimane il punto che io non intendo andare dietro a 'ste stronzate, perchè mai dovrei farlo?
> *allora uno si apre un blog senza commenti e scrive tutto quello che vuole, ti pare*?


Beh..è quello che in effetti fanno molti giovani 
Cmq a poco più di 20 anni in realtà si è spesso molto rigidi. Si pensa di essere diversi, di essere migliori di chi ci circonda. Ci si sente pervasi da un senso di onnipotenza che in realtà non è nient'altro che il lato B di una grandissima insicurezza.
Io farò...io diventerò..io non farò mai l'impiegato di banca, non mi vestirò mai in giacca e cravatta. E' tipico. Poi invece ti accorgi che il mondo non ti regala nulla e ti devi adattare. E allora cominci a cambiare anche il tuo modo di ragionare e di vedere le cose.

Buscopann


----------



## free (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..è quello che in effetti fanno molti giovani
> Cmq a poco più di 20 anni in realtà si è spesso molto rigidi. Si pensa di essere diversi, di essere migliori di chi ci circonda. Ci si sente pervasi da un senso di onnipotenza che in realtà non è nient'altro che il lato B di una grandissima insicurezza.
> Io farò...io diventerò..io non farò mai l'impiegato di banca, non mi vestirò mai in giacca e cravatta. E' tipico. Poi invece ti accorgi che il mondo non ti regala nulla e ti devi adattare. E allora cominci a cambiare anche il tuo modo di ragionare e di vedere le cose.
> 
> Buscopann



e se invece scrive in un posto tipo questo?
tutti zitti o a dire ma che brava?
stai svicolando:mrgreen:


----------



## Divì (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... tra donne
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19938-perche-tanto-ciuluma


Ragazze, livello altissimo, ho passato parte della notte a leggere....

Vi amo!


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e se invece scrive in un posto tipo questo?
> *tutti zitti o a dire ma che brava?
> *stai svicolando:mrgreen:


Beh..ma questo mica succede infatti :mrgreen:
Sto solo dicendo che non la si può biasimare. Non che abbia ragione

Buscopann


----------



## morfeo78 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sai non e' proprio così. Per sapere che effetto fanno le tue chiappe dovresti o origliare in uno spogliatoio di palestra femminile oppure farti un giro in un gay bar


Una volta sono stato in una discoteca gay con la mia ex, però me ne sono guardato bene di chiedere cosa ne pensavano delle mie chiappe.....   :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e nessuno te lo ha mai fatto notare?


Onestamente no ... ma non mi rammento di ventenni saggi all'epoca ..ognuno imbrigliato nelle proprie verità e non credo che i giovani  oggi siano diversi


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..è quello che in effetti fanno molti giovani
> Cmq a poco più di 20 anni in realtà si è spesso molto rigidi. Si pensa di essere diversi, di essere migliori di chi ci circonda. Ci si sente pervasi da un senso di onnipotenza che in realtà non è nient'altro che il lato B di una grandissima insicurezza.
> Io farò...io diventerò..io non farò mai l'impiegato di banca, non mi vestirò mai in giacca e cravatta. E' tipico. Poi invece ti accorgi che il mondo non ti regala nulla e ti devi adattare. E allora cominci a cambiare anche il tuo modo di ragionare e di vedere le cose.
> 
> Buscopann


quoto tutto :up: i compromessi e le riflessioni mature avvengono in seguito


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e se invece scrive in un posto tipo questo?
> tutti zitti o a dire ma che brava?
> stai svicolando:mrgreen:


no ma perchè ... io a vent'anni avevo chi mi dava contro capperina, altrochè, che belle battaglie in casa e fuori   ma ciò non toglie che fossi intimorita anzi tiravo fuori le unghie ben affilate ... se non si è deteminati a vent'anni quando???quindi trovo direi prevedibile che un ventenne si risenta di giudizi dati da persone più adulte ... ma che gioventù avete vissuto ? tutti timorosi ?:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Più che sull'aspetto troieggiare, che di per sè a me fa più che altro sorridere, io mi focalizzarei su altri aspetti che coinvolgono sia i ragazzi che le ragazze. In particolare sulla perdita di valori.
> Nel '68 i ragazzi facevano le rivoluzioni per i propri diritti. Oggi invece vanno a dormire fuori dai negozi col sacco a pelo per comprarsi l'ultimo modello di I-Phone.
> Il troieggiare è solo una delle tante conseguenze della perdita dei valori. Il mondo giovanile è semplicemente "addormentato". E' cresciuto nel benessere, con genitori pronti a soddisfare tutti i loro vizi e i loro capricci. Si sono ritrovati in una società dove i loro padri e i loro nonni si sono rotti il culo per riuscire ad acquisire certi diritti. Ora gli stanno rubando il futuro e pensano all'I-Phone, a diventare veline o calciatori. Tutto ciò è davvero preoccupante. Lo Stato è boia e se può te lo mette in quel posto, ma questa generazione è complice del suo destino: senza valori e soprattutto senza cultura.
> 
> Buscopann


Ed è complice pure la generazione dei genitori che non ha fatto loro sudare nulla e che li ha mollati davanti alla televisione.
Il fatto è che chi aveva lottato era una minoranza.
Ora una minoranza fa la fila per I-phone gli altri sono disorientati e convinti che lottare sia mandare affan


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ed è complice pure la generazione dei genitori che non ha fatto loro sudare nulla e che li ha mollati davanti alla televisione.
> Il fatto è che chi aveva lottato era una minoranza.
> *Ora una minoranza fa la fila per I-phone* gli altri sono disorientati e convinti che lottare sia mandare affan


Non proprio. Nel senso che quelli che fanno fila sono una minoranza, ma gli altri tendono ad omologarsi per sentorsi accettati.
Se oggi vai a un museo a guardare Picasso sei uno sfigato. Se invece possiedi l'ultimo telefonino e hai i capelli come Justin Bieber sei un figo. A questi modelli si rifanno più o meno tutti, sia che tu faccia o meno la coda per comprarti l'ultimo I-Phone.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non proprio. Nel senso che quelli che fanno fila sono una minoranza, ma gli altri tendono ad omologarsi per sentorsi accettati.
> *Se oggi vai a un museo a guardare Picasso sei uno sfigato*. Se invece possiedi l'ultimo telefonino e hai i capelli come Justin Bieber sei un figo. A questi modelli si rifanno più o meno tutti, sia che tu faccia o meno la coda per comprarti l'ultimo I-Phone.
> 
> Buscopann


ahò, sfigato a chi? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: :sorriso4:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo.
> In parte è quello e in parte dipende alla persona. Nonostante le mie intransigenze io a vent'anni mi fermavo a riflettere su quello che dicevano i miei genitori o comunque  le persone di quell' età. Mi interrogavo. Non li consideravo un branco di coglioni che cianciavano a cazzo.
> Però pensandoci: le mie colleghe del liceo linguistico erano un po' come lei: atteggiate a gran donne di mondo solo perché la facciata glielo consentiva.
> La mia risposta all'abuso dell'immagine ( soprattutto femminile) è sempre data questa: investi su altri campi e non lamentarti di come vanno le cose se sei la prima a puntare su quello.


Tu dai una risposta individuale (e l'hai anche attaccata personalmente) a un fatto che lei poneva come culturale e di massa.
Benché io aborra "Che tempi viviamo!" e "Dove andremo a finire!" va riconosciuto che è stata diffusa sempre più un'immagine della donna vincente in quanto troieggiante. Questo è svilente di entrambi i sessi perché se mi fanno un misto di tenerezza-pena-rabbia le veline provo un vero disgusto per gli sguardi libidinosi dei patetici padri-nonni Greggio, Iacchetti.
Non credo che si possa non considerare una questione solo dicendo "io penso a me stessa".



Fiammetta ha detto:


> no ma perchè ... io a vent'anni avevo chi mi dava contro capperina, altrochè, che belle battaglie in casa e fuori   ma ciò non toglie che fossi intimorita anzi tiravo fuori le unghie ben affilate ... se non si è deteminati a vent'anni quando???quindi trovo direi prevedibile che un ventenne si risenta di giudizi dati da persone più adulte ... ma che gioventù avete vissuto ? tutti timorosi ?:singleeye:


Anch'io mi risentivo, soprattutto *se mi sembrava *che la maggiore esperienza avesse portato a rassegnazione o se ci si aspettasse che in futuro sarei cambiata in peggio.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahò, sfigato a chi? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: :sorriso4:


Vuoi mettere Picasso coi One Direction?

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere Picasso coi One Direction?
> 
> Buscopann



non so chi siano :scared: ma già il nome non mi piace...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non so chi siano :scared: ma già il nome non mi piace...


Non capisci niente di ragazzine....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mia figlia SA tutto degli one direction..


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisci niente di ragazzine....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Mia figlia SA tutto degli one direction..


e hai ragione!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi---ia ora riposto la domanda per chi è sfuggita...
> 
> 
> SE le donne hanno voluto la parità dei sessi, perchè sono altrettanto BRAVE, TALENTUOSE, E DI SUCCESSO, perchè per arrivare allo stesso traguardo di un uomo, la donna usa il proprio corpo???
> ...


1) Come mai il modo di vedere il corpo delle donne è diverso tra uomo e donna?
Come mai un uomo vede nel corpo di una donna cose che una donna manco immagina?

2) Se le donne potessero vedere il loro corpo così come lo vediamo noi, non farebbero tutto sto can can di chirurgia estetica.

3) Sottofondo troieggiare o meno, nello sfondo sta sempre inconscia una cosa: l'utero.
Ne va di sopravvivenza della specie.

4) Per quanto e nonostante tutto quanto si è fatto: le donne NON sono mai contente.


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2014)

Io so tutto dei linkin park.

vale?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Come mai le donne se devono andare in chiesa si vestono in un modo
e se devono andare in discoteca in un altro?


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai le donne se devono andare in chiesa si vestono in un modo
> e se devono andare in discoteca in un altro?


ma che domanda è? Perché ci sono regole. Entra in chiesa con la minigonna o le spalle scoperte e poi mi dici se puoi. E a che pro, poi?
Io mica vado in uni vestita come vado a far la spesa o come vado quando esco con amici o come vado quando esco per un aperitivo carino. Che c'hai, i vestiti attaccati al corpo?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Cosa capitò quella volta eh?

CHE COSA CAPITO?

Lo zeb mi disse...ma hai visto che figona è la bartapla?
Io insomma...passabile...

La settimana dopo lei mi invitò a cena, da Vito.
Entrò in appartamento conciata in un modo che....

Rimasi a bocca aperta.
Durante la cena mi disse...
Visto che corpo? Che ho?
Ti piace contino eh?

Come faccio a credere che così vestita un uomo possa pensare che ci sia anche il cervello oltre le tette?

Però mi sono accorta che a seconda del mio modo di vestire, un uomo valorizza questo o quell'altro aspetto della mia personalità. Ci sono donne che devono valorizzare il poco che hanno e donne che devono mascherare il troppo che hanno.

Come mai lei agli esami non si metteva da putanon come altre?


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai le donne se devono andare in chiesa si vestono in un modo
> e se devono andare in discoteca in un altro?


OT

A Palermo andai a visitare il palazzo dei Normanni (che meraviglia) e di conseguenza la cappella palatina...
Avevo una maglietta normale, a maniche corte ma niente di scollato e dei pantaloni in lino lunghi.
Fui bloccata da un corvaccio nero che mi buttò addosso una pezza nera dicendomi che dovevo essere consona al luogo e quindi coprirmi
:unhappy:

Evito di scrivere il proseguo.
Non centra un cazzo ma mi è venuto in mente.

Fine OT


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che domanda è? Perché ci sono regole. Entra in chiesa con la minigonna o le spalle scoperte e poi mi dici se puoi. E a che pro, poi?
> Io mica vado in uni vestita come vado a far la spesa o come vado quando esco con amici o come vado quando esco per un aperitivo carino. Che c'hai, i vestiti attaccati al corpo?


Strano io mi vesto sempre e solo allo stesso modo.
Trasandato.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> A Palermo andai a visitare il palazzo dei Normanni (che meraviglia) e di conseguenza la cappella palatina...
> Avevo una maglietta normale, a maniche corte ma niente di scollato e dei pantaloni in lino lunghi.
> ...


Vieni a trovarmi.
Conosco un posto.
Dove la clientela è solo maschile.
Camionari.

Tu prova entrare lì anche con dieci burka addosso e poi dimmi che cosa capita.


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> A Palermo andai a visitare il palazzo dei Normanni (che meraviglia) e di conseguenza la *cappella palatina*...
> Avevo una maglietta normale, a maniche corte ma niente di scollato e dei pantaloni in lino lunghi.
> ...


:inlove:

però ci sono stata recentemente, col cappottino


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Strano io mi vesto sempre e solo allo stesso modo.
> Trasandato.


problema tuo...


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni a trovarmi.
> Conosco un posto.
> Dove la clientela è solo maschile.
> Camionari.
> ...


solo se c'è qualcuno che ha il pannocchione
:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo se c'è qualcuno che ha il pannocchione
> :blank:


Là ci vuole una frusta sulla destra e il machete sulla sinistra
ma ti palperanno il culo lo stesso.

Anche se non troieggi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Là ci vuole una frusta sulla destra e il machete sulla sinistra
> ma ti palperanno il culo lo stesso.
> 
> Anche se non troieggi.


ma perché il problema sono i maschi di quel tipo, mica quello che ti metti. O torniamo al "te lo sei meritata, con quella minigonna" di fronte a uno stupro?


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> A Palermo andai a visitare il palazzo dei Normanni (che meraviglia) e di conseguenza la cappella palatina...
> Avevo una maglietta normale, a maniche corte ma niente di scollato e dei pantaloni in lino lunghi.
> ...



A Palermo è successa una cosa simile a mia moglie quando eravamo fidanzati. Davanti al Duomo un corvaccio l'ha bloccata e non l'ha fatta entrare. Aveva un vestito lungo fino alle caviglie e neppure scollato. Solo che al posto delle maniche aveva le spalline.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma perché il problema sono i maschi di quel tipo, mica quello che ti metti. O torniamo al "te lo sei meritata, con quella minigonna" di fronte a uno stupro?


Questo è un discorso che andrebbe affrontato in modo meno semplicistico.
E' chiaro che se ti aggrediscono non c'è discussione sul fatto che la colpa è sempre dell'aggressore. Ma se io vado in un covo di nazi-fascisti a cantare l'Internazionale e mi prendo una valanga di legnate posso anche dire che me la sono cercata.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Palermo è successa una cosa simile a mia moglie quando eravamo fidanzati. Davanti al Duomo un corvaccio l'ha bloccata e non l'ha fatta entrare. Aveva un vestito lungo fino alle caviglie e neppure scollato. Solo che al posto delle maniche aveva le spalline.
> 
> Buscopann


prova ad anadare a luglio o agosto, clima da coccolone, in Vaticano con gli shorts o smanicata. A 50 gradi. A vedere Michelangelo, non all'udienza col Papa. Odio.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma perché il problema sono i maschi di quel tipo, mica quello che ti metti. O torniamo al "te lo sei meritata, con quella minigonna" di fronte a uno stupro?


Ehm...invece di inviar rogne....
le donne non ci vanno in quel posto....

ehm....
Non è che te lo sei meritata o meno...

E' che....e' che....
L'è quel che l'è....

Ma anche i migliori ci han rimesso la testa....
Chiedi a Oloferne....

Prova a pensare 
Un maschio non va in un posto tutto femmine, per non apparire ridicolo...
Una donna non va in un posto tutto rozzi camionari, perchè sa che potrebbe essere anche infastidita no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dai una risposta individuale (e l'hai anche attaccata personalmente) a un fatto che lei poneva come culturale e di massa.
> Benché io aborra "Che tempi viviamo!" e "Dove andremo a finire!" va riconosciuto che è stata diffusa sempre più un'immagine della donna vincente in quanto troieggiante. Questo è svilente di entrambi i sessi perché se mi fanno un misto di tenerezza-pena-rabbia le veline provo un vero disgusto per gli sguardi libidinosi dei patetici padri-nonni Greggio, Iacchetti.
> Non credo che si possa non considerare una questione solo dicendo "io penso a me stessa".
> 
> ...


brunetta, io do una risposta individuale perché è l'unica che posso dare.
il meccanismo di mercato di cui si parla è un boccone troppo grosso per me, per te  e per chiunque.

non è che possiamo scardinarlo da un giorno all'altro: per una chiara matraini che boicotta in toto la televisione ci sono mille altre donne che guardano con interesse quelle trasmissioni della de filippi, grandi fratelli, bordelli e quant'altro.

tutti, poco o tanto, siamo invischiati in questo mercanteggiare dell'immagine, soprattutto femminile
e le donne che vi si prestano non sono tutte delle troie compiaciute di sapere che il loro culo servirà a far vendere più auto, profumi, banane, magliette o qualsivoglia prodotto
io le percepisco come delle lavoratrici, imprenditrici della propria immagine, visto che magari  la natura le ha dotate più di altre: ma non sono tutte così, non tutte intraprendono la strada della velina, modella, soubrette.

poi come in tutti gli ambiti (lavorativi, di svago, di preghiera....) c'è il buono e il marcio:
ecco, io il marcio preferisco affrontarlo individualmente, quando mi si para davanti, senza intraprendere crociate contro il fantomatico sistema.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> brunetta, io do una risposta individuale perché è l'unica che posso dare.
> il meccanismo di mercato di cui si parla è un boccone troppo grosso per me, per te  e per chiunque.
> 
> non è che possiamo scardinarlo da un giorno all'altro: per una chiara matraini che boicotta in toto la televisione ci sono mille altre donne che guardano con interesse quelle trasmissioni della de filippi, grandi fratelli, bordelli e quant'altro.
> ...


Bon pensi forse che esista un uomo sulla faccia sulla terra che ritenga che ci sono donne a sto mondo che hanno bisogno di troieggiare?
Non penso che esista un uomo che pensi che troieggiare sia un bisogno femminile.
Per ottenere certe cose.

Bon come mai sta rogna la inviano le donne?

Ma almeno hai visto il video postato da scared?
La tettona che si fa portavoce del nuovo modello di donna?
Suscita ilarità e non sesso.

Laonde per cui....


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso che andrebbe affrontato in modo meno semplicistico.
> E' chiaro che se ti aggrediscono non c'è discussione sul fatto che la colpa è sempre dell'aggressore. Ma se io vado in un covo di nazi-fascisti a cantare l'Internazionale e mi prendo una valanga di legnate posso anche dire che me la sono cercata.
> 
> Buscopann


sta buonino, sù. Io, anche se provocassi, sarei sempre e comunque nel pieno diritto di non essere aggredita. Potrei anche prometterla e non darla all'ultimo momento, e sarei comunque nel mio pieno diritto. I nazi-fascisti sono delinquenti, visto che il nazi-fascismo è dichiarato illegale per costituzione. Se non ci si va a far le stupide è per prudenza, non perché avrebbero in qualche modo ragione. Smutandati in Danimarca e vedi quanti ti rompono le scatole.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso che andrebbe affrontato in modo meno semplicistico.
> E' chiaro che se ti aggrediscono non c'è discussione sul fatto che la colpa è sempre dell'aggressore. Ma se io vado in un covo di nazi-fascisti a cantare l'Internazionale e mi prendo una valanga di legnate posso anche dire che me la sono cercata.
> 
> Buscopann


Come sempre la discussione sta prendendo una strada collaterale.
Certamente si evita di cercarsela ma il fatto che esistano nazi-fascisti e covi degli stessi in cui si sentono in diritto di essere violenti è un problema.
Tornando sulla strada principale non è opportuno andare a provocare nessuno ma dipende da cosa si ritiene che sia giudicato provocante e da chi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Palermo è successa una cosa simile a mia moglie quando eravamo fidanzati. Davanti al Duomo un corvaccio l'ha bloccata e non l'ha fatta entrare. Aveva un vestito lungo fino alle caviglie e neppure scollato. *Solo che al posto delle maniche aveva le spalline*.
> 
> Buscopann



eh sì, è una delle regole in chiesa.
la trovo alquanto obsoleta, condivisibile solo in presenza di atteggiamenti palesemente irrispettosi che senz'altro non erano il vostro caso


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...invece di inviar rogne....
> le donne non ci vanno in quel posto....
> 
> ehm....
> ...


mah, con me sfondi una porta aperta, ma da qui a dire: "te la sei cercata" ce ne passa, eh. Altro che odio. Castrazione chimica.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> brunetta, io do una risposta individuale perché è l'unica che posso dare.
> il meccanismo di mercato di cui si parla è un boccone troppo grosso per me, per te  e per chiunque.
> 
> non è che possiamo scardinarlo da un giorno all'altro: per una chiara matraini che boicotta in toto la televisione ci sono mille altre donne che guardano con interesse quelle trasmissioni della de filippi, grandi fratelli, bordelli e quant'altro.
> ...


Tu hai questo carattere e non credi che le cose si possano cambiare. Non so se dipende dal carattere, dalle tue esperienze ma non puoi dare per scontato che sia l'atteggiamento giusto, soprattutto a venti anni.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> prova ad anadare a luglio o agosto, clima da coccolone, in Vaticano con gli shorts o smanicata. A 50 gradi. A vedere Michelangelo, non all'udienza col Papa. Odio.


Era agosto ovviamente.
In Vaticano abbiamo già dato 3 volte. 2 volte i Musei Vaticani, una volta volta San Pietro e il cupolone.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon pensi forse che esista un uomo sulla faccia sulla terra che ritenga che ci sono donne a sto mondo che hanno bisogno di troieggiare?
> Non penso che esista un uomo che pensi che troieggiare sia un bisogno femminile.
> Per ottenere certe cose.
> 
> ...


certo certo
basterebbe che avesse il cervello grande almeno un quarto di una delle sue tette (cit. il mio capoarea furlano doc:mrgreen


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai questo carattere e non credi che le cose si possano cambiare. Non so se dipende dal carattere, dalle tue esperienze ma non puoi dare per scontato che sia l'atteggiamento giusto, soprattutto a venti anni.


vero! L'utopia e la radicalità dei 20 anni, con annessi anche gli eccessi e le semplificazioni, poi si abbandonano, ma c'è un'età per tutto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Era agosto ovviamente.
> In Vaticano abbiamo già dato 3 volte. 2 volte i Musei Vaticani, una volta volta San Pietro e il cupolone.
> 
> Buscopann


sicuramente non in shorts o spalle scoperte, questo era il punto.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sta buonino, sù. *Io, anche se provocassi, sarei sempre e comunque nel pieno diritto di non essere aggredita.* Potrei anche prometterla e non darla all'ultimo momento, e sarei comunque nel mio pieno diritto. I nazi-fascisti sono delinquenti, visto che il nazi-fascismo è dichiarato illegale per costituzione. Se non ci si va a far le stupide è per prudenza, non perché avrebbero in qualche modo ragione. Smutandati in Danimarca e vedi quanti ti rompono le scatole.


Assolutamente si. Ma siccome il mondo non è un bel posto, io se fossi donna cercherei di non andare in giro di notte da sola in una viuzza isolata di una grande metropoli con minigonna, tacchi alti e magliettina aderente. Tutto qui.
Il delinquente è sempre chi aggredisce (l'ho scritto) però non stiamo qui a raccontarcela che determinati abbigliamenti in determinati contesti possono comunque favorire determinati raptus delinquenziali.
Se mi fregano il portafogli a Napoli è comunque un furto. Però un conto è farselo fottere con una rapina. Un altro farselo fottere girando con lo stesso in mano.

Buscopann

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai questo carattere e non credi che le cose si possano cambiare. Non so se dipende dal carattere, dalle tue esperienze ma non puoi dare per scontato che sia l'atteggiamento giusto, soprattutto a venti anni.


come no? io sono la prima che cerca di cambiare le cose che non mi vanno bene

tu invece non mi stai dando una risposta chiara su come si potrebbe far cambiare un sistema del genere
anzi, dovrebbe darmela SH  questa risposta, che ha risorse senz'altro più pure e meno compromesse 

ma se apre un thread come questo e poi ogni altro post non fa che sottolineare la sua bellezza, la sua avvenenza, la sua taglia, le frotte di maschi che la tampinano.....


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sicuramente non in shorts o spalle scoperte, questo era il punto.


Ai Musei Vaticani puoi tranquillamente entrare con le spalle scoperte. Davanti alla Cappella Palatina ti danno loro uno scialle di carta. Se non ricordo male succede la stessa cosa anche davanti a San Pietro.
A Palermo invece nulla. Rompevano solo i maroni

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ai Musei Vaticani puoi tranquillamente entrare con le spalle scoperte. Davanti alla Cappella Palatina ti danno loro uno scialle di carta. Se non ricordo male succede la stessa cosa anche davanti a San Pietro.
> A Palermo invece nulla. *Rompevano solo i maroni*
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

Lapsus..Ho scambiato la Palatina di Palarmo con la Sistina. Chiedo venia. Chi ha un cilicio?

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Ma siccome il mondo non è un bel posto, io se fossi donna cercherei di non andare in giro di notte da sola in una viuzza isolata di una grande metropoli con minigonna, tacchi alti e magliettina aderente. Tutto qui.
> Il delinquente è sempre chi aggredisce (l'ho scritto) però non stiamo qui a raccontarcela che determinati abbigliamenti in determinati contesti possono comunque favorire determinati raptus delinquenziali.
> Se mi fregano il portafogli a Napoli è comunque un furto. Però un conto è farselo fottere con una rapina. Un altro farselo fottere girando con lo stesso in mano.
> 
> ...


vedi, siamo d'accordo: è per prudenza che in alcune situazioni non ci si veste in un certo modo o non si va proprio, mica perché è giusto o perché sono legittimi o anche solo 'aiutati' i loro comportamenti. Anzi, non lo si fa, sebbene ingiusto e illibertario (ma io, dico, potrò vestirmi come cazzo mi pare senza considerare il raptus di testosterone di maschi cerebrolesi o no?) perché si ha paura. Lo si fa/non lo si fa per paura. Ora, un conto è dire questo, un conto è dire "provocare". Io (generica) non provoco un bel niente, sono loro che si sentono provocati. Basta meno per essere indignate.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come no? io sono la prima che cerca di cambiare le cose che non mi vanno bene
> 
> tu invece non mi stai dando una risposta chiara su come si potrebbe far cambiare un sistema del genere
> anzi, dovrebbe darmela SH  questa risposta, che ha risorse senz'altro più pure e meno compromesse
> ...


Eheee non è che se non ho la soluzione per un problema lo devo considerare irrisolvibile!
Anche Scared è all'interno di una cultura e ci tiene far sapere che è diversa o crede di essere diversa o ambisce a essere diversa non lo fa perché è una racchia.
Quanti a una donna che dice che non si pone in un determinato modo rispondono "perché non te lo puoi permettere!"
Non è facile da ragazza non rispondere o non volere chiarire che non è una cozza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vedi, siamo d'accordo: è per prudenza che in alcune situazioni non ci si veste in un certo modo o non si va proprio, mica perché è giusto o perché sono legittimi o anche solo 'aiutati' i loro comportamenti. Anzi, non lo si fa, sebbene ingiusto e illibertario (*ma io, dico, potrò vestirmi come cazzo mi pare senza considerare il raptus di testosterone di maschi cerebrolesi o no?)* perché si ha paura. Lo si fa/non lo si fa per paura. Ora, un conto è dire questo, un conto è dire "provocare". Io (generica) non provoco un bel niente, sono loro che si sentono provocati. Basta meno per essere indignate.



però è come negli incidenti d'auto, anche se avevi ragione il danno sull'auto c'è stato

magari un pò di prudenza (non paura, prudenza)....
non è detto che serva, ma io la calcolo sempre


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vedi, siamo d'accordo: è per prudenza che in alcune situazioni non ci si veste in un certo modo o non si va proprio, mica perché è giusto o perché sono legittimi o anche solo 'aiutati' i loro comportamenti. Anzi, non lo si fa, sebbene ingiusto e illibertario (ma io, dico, potrò vestirmi come cazzo mi pare senza considerare il raptus di testosterone di maschi cerebrolesi o no?) perché si ha paura. Lo si fa/non lo si fa per paura. Ora, un conto è dire questo, un conto è dire "provocare". Io (generica) non provoco un bel niente, sono loro che si sentono provocati. Basta meno per essere indignate.


Beh..ma infatti il discorso sta proprio qui. E' il delinquente che si sente provocato. E questo lo devi mettere in conto.
Come dice Chiara serve prudenza e buon senso.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheee non è che se non ho la soluzione per un problema lo devo considerare irrisolvibile!
> *Anche Scared è all'interno di una cultura e ci tiene far sapere che è diversa o crede di essere diversa o ambisce a essere diversa non lo fa perché è una racchia.*
> Quanti a una donna che dice che non si pone in un determinato modo rispondono "perché non te lo puoi permettere!"
> Non è facile da ragazza non rispondere o non volere chiarire che non è una cozza.



di questo sono convinta: che lo faccia perché ci crede, indipendentemente dall'aspetto

ma allora perché questa (sua) fissa che le altre invece cercano di farlo proprio per quel motivo (non sono abbastanza belle e quindi ricorrono a....)?
o che chi la critica è per mancanza di pesce?

scusa brunetta, ma io a vent'anni, nella mia intransigenza, neanche consideravo o ipotizzavo che gli atteggiamenti di donne più anziane di me potessero dipendere dal fatto che fossero minchieprive.
se vedo una ragazza che pone certe questioni con ingenuità e genuinità sono la prima a prestarmi, ma quando fa capolino la malizia maschilista contro cui ti stai scagliando, eh: faccio un pò più di fatica


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ai Musei Vaticani puoi tranquillamente entrare con le spalle scoperte. Davanti alla Cappella Palatina ti danno loro uno scialle di carta. Se non ricordo male succede la stessa cosa anche davanti a San Pietro.
> A Palermo invece nulla. Rompevano solo i maroni
> 
> Buscopann


I Musei Vaticani sono musei, valgono le stesse regole per tutti; io in Cappella Sistina mi sono dovuta legare una sciarpa sui fianchi a coprire le gambe (avevo dei normalissimo shorts). Una mia amica, in top senza spalline, non è potuta entrare. Sono regole obsolete, è vero, che nei luoghi turistici (non solo religiosi) dovrebbero essere dismesse, specie in estate. Nello specifico, non era prevista quella visita, altrimenti io avrei avvertito e soprattutto mi sarei attrezzata diversamente...


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però è come negli incidenti d'auto, anche se avevi ragione il danno sull'auto c'è stato
> 
> magari un pò di prudenza (non paura, *prudenza*)....
> *non è detto che serva, ma io la calcolo sempre*



sì, sì, certo che sì 

facevo un discorso di metodo, non di merito. Di essere pesantemente importunata, per non dire stuprata, non ne ho mezza voglia


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> I Musei Vaticani sono musei, valgono le stesse regole per tutti; io in Cappella Sistina mi sono dovuta legare una sciarpa sui fianchi a coprire le gambe (avevo dei normalissimo shorts). Una mia amica, in top senza spalline, non è potuta entrare. Sono regole obsolete, è vero, che nei luoghi turistici (non solo religiosi) dovrebbero essere dismesse, specie in estate. Nello specifico, non era prevista quella visita, altrimenti io avrei avvertito e soprattutto mi sarei attrezzata diversamente...


In Cappella Sistina sono relativamente tolleranti. Ti danno appunto uno scialle di carta e ho visto moltissime ragazze con gli shorts. Magari eri nella giornata in cui erano più incazzati del solito 
La tua amica in top senza spalline era forse oggettivamente troppo :singleeye:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di questo sono convinta: che lo faccia perché ci crede, indipendentemente dall'aspetto
> 
> ma allora perché questa (sua) fissa che le altre invece cercano di farlo proprio per quel motivo (non sono abbastanza belle e quindi ricorrono a....)?
> o che chi la critica è per mancanza di pesce?
> ...


Questo è il segno che nuota in un mare da cui vuole uscire per non affogarci.
Io un salvagente glielo lancio.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non proprio. Nel senso che quelli che fanno fila sono una minoranza, ma gli altri tendono ad omologarsi per sentorsi accettati.
> Se oggi vai a un museo a guardare Picasso sei uno sfigato. Se invece possiedi l'ultimo telefonino e hai i capelli come Justin Bieber sei un figo. A questi modelli si rifanno più o meno tutti, sia che tu faccia o meno la coda per comprarti l'ultimo I-Phone.
> 
> Buscopann



Scusate, ma voi li conoscete i ventenni? Davvero? A me sembrano un po' (un po') dei luoghi comuni questi...


----------



## disincantata (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusate, ma voi li conoscete i ventenni? Davvero? A me sembrano un po' (un po') dei luoghi comuni questi...



Pure a me.


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Era agosto ovviamente.
> In Vaticano abbiamo già dato 3 volte. 2 volte i Musei Vaticani, una volta volta San Pietro e il cupolone.
> 
> Buscopann


Quando andai in Vaticano con Mattia, prima di entrare gli dissi di non fare il coglione.
Erano i "primi" tempi quando ancora lui e famigghia pensavano di potermi convertire, non capendo davvero come io potessi non essere cattolica.

Entrammo.
Lui andò all'acqua santiera.
Immerse la mano.
Si fece il segno della croce.
Io ero vicino  che guardavo intorno ricordandomi quando c'ero andata con mio padre anni prima.
Fu un attimo.
Mi spruzzò di acqua santa.

:unhappy:

Mi prese un picco paura.

Non feci scene ovviamente.
Il luogo non lo permetteva e non l'avrei mai fatto.
Ma lui. Non si permise mai più di fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusate, ma voi li conoscete i ventenni? Davvero? A me sembrano un po' (un po') dei luoghi comuni questi...


Sarebbe come dire: "ma voi li conoscete quelli di Comunione e Liberazione"?
Ovvio che non frequento certi gruppi, ma ognuno di noi nella propria realtà ci è venuto o ci viene continuamente a contatto per farsi un'idea relativamente attinente a quella reale. Poi è ovvio che si tratta di generalizzazioni. Ma non puoi parlare di un gruppo evitando di tracciare un profilo generale.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sarebbe come dire: "ma voi li conoscete quelli di Comunione e Liberazione"?
> Ovvio che non frequento certi gruppi, ma ognuno di noi nella propria realtà ci è venuto o ci viene continuamente a contatto per farsi un'idea relativamente attinente a quella reale. Poi è ovvio che si tratta di generalizzazioni. Ma non puoi parlare di un gruppo evitando di tracciare un profilo generale.
> 
> Buscopann


Però quelli di CL aderiscono a una religione-ideologia (economia ) e possono a grandi linee essere accomunati in una generalizzazione, i ventenni sono accomunati dall'anagrafe ma in mezzo c'è di tutto. Ognuno di noi ha una visione parziale in base a come si presenta chi conosce e superficiale degli altri.
Fossero come li mostra Italia1 ci si potrebbe sparare.


----------



## disincantata (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sarebbe come dire: "ma voi li conoscete quelli di Comunione e Liberazione"?
> Ovvio che non frequento certi gruppi, ma ognuno di noi nella propria realtà ci è venuto o ci viene continuamente a contatto per farsi un'idea relativamente attinente a quella reale. Poi è ovvio che si tratta di generalizzazioni. Ma non puoi parlare di un gruppo evitando di tracciare un profilo generale.
> 
> Buscopann



Io ne conosco parecchi di ventenni, il 99% sono fin troppo in gamba per la società che li sta tradendo anzichè accogliendo.

Credo di avere almeno una trentina di nipoti dai 18 ai 30anni. Amiche e amici delle figlie, figli di amiche.

Ho avuto anche amici di CL, preferisco i ventenni non cellini.


.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non proprio. Nel senso che quelli che fanno fila sono una minoranza, ma gli altri tendono ad omologarsi per sentorsi accettati.
> Se oggi vai a un museo a guardare Picasso sei uno sfigato. Se invece possiedi l'ultimo telefonino e hai i capelli come Justin Bieber sei un figo. A questi modelli si rifanno più o meno tutti, sia che tu faccia o meno la coda per comprarti l'ultimo I-Phone.
> 
> Buscopann


è due, tre volte che voglio smeraldarti, ma non mi riesce...  dice che devo dare altri smeraldi...


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tu dai una risposta individuale (e l'hai anche attaccata personalmente) a un fatto che lei poneva come culturale e di massa.
> Benché io aborra "Che tempi viviamo!" e "Dove andremo a finire!" va riconosciuto che è stata diffusa sempre più un'immagine della donna vincente in quanto troieggiante. Questo è svilente di entrambi i sessi perché se mi fanno un misto di tenerezza-pena-rabbia le veline provo un vero disgusto per gli sguardi libidinosi dei patetici padri-nonni Greggio, Iacchetti.
> Non credo che si possa non considerare una questione solo dicendo "io penso a me stessa".*
> 
> ...


quotissimo :up:

non sono matura, e non mi pesa, ho solo 22 anni, ogni cosa ha il suo tempo, però si possono dare proprie opinioni in maniera garbata, diplomatica, e soprattutto gentile, sono una ragazzina, imparo da adulti... se una persona viene qui, andando a parare ad altre cose non dette in maniera sarcastica, e non chi arriva dal nulla sparando sentenze, senza avermi mai rivolto una parola... 

penso che anche io posso dire di un 16 enne, vabbè è ragazzino, ma appunto perchè io sono più grande si presuppone che la mia maturità non mi porti a scontrarmi dal nulla con lui, appunto per la mia maturità...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quotissimo :up:
> 
> non sono matura, e non mi pesa, ho solo 22 anni, ogni cosa ha il suo tempo, però si possono dare proprie opinioni in maniera garbata, diplomatica, e soprattutto gentile, sono una ragazzina, imparo da adulti... se una persona viene qui, andando a parare ad altre cose non dette in maniera sarcastica, e non chi arriva dal nulla sparando sentenze, senza avermi mai rivolto una parola...
> 
> penso che anche io posso dire di un 16 enne, vabbè è ragazzino, ma appunto perchè io sono più grande si presuppone che la mia maturità non mi porti a scontrarmi dal nulla con lui, appunto per la mia maturità...


Non c'era nessuna idea di scontrarsi, secondo me, ma di scuoterti da idee che sembrano a volte un po' troppo assolute ma non in senso rivoluzionario-giovanile bensì in senso reazionario-moralistico-vecchio.
Per chi ha qualche decennio più di te Il corpo delle donne, ad esempio, appare la scoperta dell'acqua calda ma chi ha quei decenni in più ha visto svilupparsi tutto e l'ha capito, circoscritto e messo da parte, per una giovane è una visione che non aveva magari ancora percepito come limitante.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come no? io sono la prima che cerca di cambiare le cose che non mi vanno bene
> 
> tu invece non mi stai dando una risposta chiara su come si potrebbe far cambiare un sistema del genere
> anzi, dovrebbe darmela SH  questa risposta, che ha risorse senz'altro più pure e meno compromesse
> ...



ok donna, postami TUTTI  e ripeto TUTTI I POST di questo 3d in cui viene detto ciò DA ME! su ti aspetto :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheee non è che se non ho la soluzione per un problema lo devo considerare irrisolvibile!
> Anche Scared è all'interno di una cultura e ci tiene far sapere che è diversa o crede di essere diversa o ambisce a essere diversa non lo fa perché è una racchia.
> Quanti a una donna che dice che non si pone in un determinato modo rispondono "perché non te lo puoi permettere!"
> Non è facile da ragazza non rispondere o non volere chiarire che non è una cozza.



più che altro da donna matura che si è, come fa a dirlo senza avermi MAI vista?? supposizioni? solo perchè questo sistema non mi piace vuol dire che sono cozza e che sono cieca, cretina, immatura senza cervello, zoppa e chi più ne ha ne metta... e questa è una donna di 40 ANNI?? 

mah mi tengo di molto i miei 20...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, con me sfondi una porta aperta, ma da qui a dire: "te la sei cercata" ce ne passa, eh. Altro che odio. Castrazione chimica.


L'ho forse detto?
Anche se...anche se....
La prima volta che vidi tebe lei mi portò in un postaccio da uomini.
E troieggiò.

Non appena vide che era l'unica donna e che io ero tutto con la faccia, salve sfigati, l'unica femmina è qui con me...lei lanciò un flap flap ad uno che si sbrodolò addosso la minestra....

La tebastra è na furbastra...

Siccome sa che oramai noi poveri uomini siamo ingolfati da tette e culi che oramai ci vanno fuori dalle orecchie, usa per troieggiare una tecnica diversa....non giocando con le sue tette e con il suo culo, ma sviando con il flap flap lo sguardo al suo rachitismo no?

Guarda quella donna ti flasha con gli occhi e resti tutto abbagliato...

Lei usa una tecnica simile a quella della Matraini.
E mo basta agitare ormoni maschili con tette fora e culi per aria...tacchi da trampolo, trucco da paiasso....

NO....
Loro due si sono emancipate da certe storie.
Basta vedere nel maschio un controaltare....

Ma un amicone...
Ed ecco Chiara matraini lanciarsi in rutti da birra....

e i maschi dire...ah grandio questa è nostra amica....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo certo
> basterebbe che avesse il cervello grande almeno un quarto di una delle sue tette (cit. il mio capoarea furlano doc:mrgreen


Cioè visto che roba?
Il peggio è che si crede figa no?
Ma a servira ai tavoli di certe bettole sarebbe oro no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Ma siccome il mondo non è un bel posto, io se fossi donna cercherei di non andare in giro di notte da sola in una viuzza isolata di una grande metropoli con minigonna, tacchi alti e magliettina aderente. Tutto qui.
> Il delinquente è sempre chi aggredisce (l'ho scritto) però non stiamo qui a raccontarcela che determinati abbigliamenti in determinati contesti possono comunque favorire determinati raptus delinquenziali.
> Se mi fregano il portafogli a Napoli è comunque un furto. Però un conto è farselo fottere con una rapina. Un altro farselo fottere girando con lo stesso in mano.
> 
> ...


Razzista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok donna, postami TUTTI  e ripeto TUTTI I POST di questo 3d in cui viene detto ciò DA ME! su ti aspetto :smile:





Scaredheart ha detto:


> più che altro da donna matura che si è, come fa a dirlo senza avermi MAI vista?? supposizioni? solo perchè questo sistema non mi piace vuol dire che sono cozza e che sono cieca, cretina, immatura senza cervello, zoppa e chi più ne ha ne metta... e questa è una donna di 40 ANNI??
> 
> mah mi tengo di molto i miei 20...


Scared hai detto molte volte che fai o hai fatto la modella. 
Lo ricordo io e lo ricordano altri.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come no? io sono la prima che cerca di cambiare le cose che non mi vanno bene
> 
> tu invece non mi stai dando una risposta chiara su come si potrebbe far cambiare un sistema del genere
> anzi, dovrebbe darmela SH  questa risposta, che ha risorse senz'altro più pure e meno compromesse
> ...


Il conte in prima fila che sbava come un can...


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di questo sono convinta: che lo faccia perché ci crede, indipendentemente dall'aspetto
> 
> ma allora perché questa (sua) fissa che le altre invece cercano di farlo proprio per quel motivo (non sono abbastanza belle e quindi ricorrono a....)?
> *o che chi la critica è per mancanza di pesce?*
> ...



hai detto bene, critica, una come FREE con la quale MAI ho interagito, mai ho detto un ciao o un qualcosa, si fionda in questo 3d senza un vero contributo, ma solo a criticarmi... Nell'inferiorità dei miei 20 anni, si dimostra tutto, ma non degna di essere matura! 

Mi piace il dialogo e chiarisco con tutti, non alzo MAI la voce se le cose mi vengono fatte notare con gentilezza, diplomazia. Buona si, fessa no... se dal nulla in un tuo 3d che parlava di qualsivoglia cosa, io ti prendevo per il culo in maniera sarcastica, eri la prima a dire "vedi scared, dici così per la tua età che ti fa essere impulsiva e senza educazione... quando crescerai imparerai a integrarti e a non essere così ineducata... " ma detto da Free donna matura... fa tutto un altro effetto... ovviamente il suo contributo costruttivo lo ha dato... ci conosciamo bene, abbiamo parlato spesso, sa molto di me... come Disincantata o Brunetta o Perplesso... da poter uscire con queste cose.. 

ma poi anche fosse si può dire tutto, ma gentilezza ed educazione..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> hai detto bene, critica, una come FREE con la quale MAI ho interagito, mai ho detto un ciao o un qualcosa, si fionda in questo 3d senza un vero contributo, ma solo a criticarmi... Nell'inferiorità dei miei 20 anni, si dimostra tutto, ma non degna di essere matura!
> 
> Mi piace il dialogo e chiarisco con tutti, non alzo MAI la voce se le cose mi vengono fatte notare con gentilezza, diplomazia. Buona si, fessa no... se dal nulla in un tuo 3d che parlava di qualsivoglia cosa, io ti prendevo per il culo in maniera sarcastica, eri la prima a dire "vedi scared, dici così per la tua età che ti fa essere impulsiva e senza educazione... quando crescerai imparerai a integrarti e a non essere così ineducata... " ma detto da Free donna matura... fa tutto un altro effetto... ovviamente il suo contributo costruttivo lo ha dato... ci conosciamo bene, abbiamo parlato spesso, sa molto di me... come Disincantata o Brunetta o Perplesso... da poter uscire con queste cose..
> 
> ma poi anche fosse si può dire tutto, ma gentilezza ed educazione..


Diciamo anche che non è giornata! :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2014)

Però io conosco le donne così...
Una che ricordo benissimo 
quando era a corto di schei
andava a ballare sui cubi...

Era la regina dei cubi...
Evviva le discoteche allora no?

Poi passano gli anni
e le hanno detto che non avevano più bisogno di lei...

E allora giù merda contro le cubiste no?
Sfruttate dalle discoteche no?

Insomma care mia
dei su
il discorso della volpe e l'uva è sempre attuale...

Poi cosa capita?
C'è la matra e la tettona che concorrono per un posto.
Vince la matra.

La tettona che dice?
Mica dice che ha vinto la matra per maggior capacità no?

Dice di sicuro ha troieggiato, perchè altrimenti come avrebbe fatto a passarmi davanti con le sue microtette?

Come mai se io assumo una segretaria carina le altre dicono eh di sicuro gliel'ha mollata
e se assumo la veciota nessuno pensa che sotto sotto ci sia un tramaccio eh?

Ah se assumo la veciota diranno...di sicuro l'è un frocio no?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusate, ma voi li conoscete i ventenni? Davvero? A me sembrano un po' (un po') dei luoghi comuni questi...





disincantata ha detto:


> Pure a me.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'era nessuna idea di scontrarsi, secondo me, ma di scuoterti da idee che sembrano a volte un po' troppo assolute ma non in senso rivoluzionario-giovanile bensì in senso reazionario-moralistico-vecchio.
> Per chi ha qualche decennio più di te Il corpo delle donne, ad esempio, appare la scoperta dell'acqua calda ma chi ha quei decenni in più ha visto svilupparsi tutto e l'ha capito, circoscritto e messo da parte, per una giovane è una visione che non aveva magari ancora percepito come limitante.


ma non lo metto in dubbio, e mi piace leggere le tue parole, mi fanno capire, ma un conto è dire questo e un conto è senza nè buongiorno nè buonasera dire... 




free ha detto:


> forse ti è sfuggito che Scared è bellissima e abbaglia tutti con la sua incommensurabile beltà, quindi ovviamente non si capacita come mai le altre femmine sono costrette a ricorrere a trucchetti di vario tipo, a ogni piè sospinto (sic:singleeye
> aveva già aperto un 3d delirante sulla forma fisica, o qualcosa del genere


a me piace leggere te, Sienne, Disincantata, Danielacala, Fantastica, Sbri ecc... siete Donne con la D maiuscola, e siete molto materne... non mi sento il top, ma apprezzo che le cose me le dite nei giusti toni, come quasi mamma-figlia, mi piace leggervi perchè oggi non posso e non devo avere la vostra stessa maturità... ma leggendovi vi ammiro e spero di arrivare al vostro equilibrio, al vostro modo di esser pacate, alla vostra conoscenza del mondo che è dettata dalla vostra esperienza... spesso mi hai detto cose che non erano complimenti, ma non me la sono presa, anzi, spesso mi hai aperto gli occhi.. ti ho anche scritto che il tuo parere per me è importante... perchè non voglio qualcuno che mi dica "wow scared sei perfetta" non lo sono e non lo sarò mai ovviamente, e se sono qui è perchè a 20 anni mi pongo delle domande e le posto in questo posto perchè ho modo di interagire con chi ha più di un gran cervello.. qui dentro si leggono vissuti, che nel basso della mia età mi fanno pensare "magari un gg lo sarò anche io"... e non lo dico tanto per... oppure ero sui forum di cioè...ma io qui ci sto bene perchè appunto siete voi... e mi piacete in molti.. e mi fido dei vostri pareri... anche se sono su questioni stupide.. però mi consigliate e lo apprezzo... perchè sento un calore quasi di famiglia...


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scared hai detto molte volte che fai o hai fatto la modella.
> Lo ricordo io e lo ricordano altri.


si, lo so! ma non vedo cosa c'entra con questo 3d... io se entro in un 3d non è che dico, ah cavolo l'ha scritto Brunetta e lei nella sua vita dice questo e quell'altro, soprattutto non parlando mai con te... certo di rispondere in relazione a ciò che mi offre il 3d... ora se tu apri un 3d in cui scrivi "cosa ne pensate dei cani, sono davvero dolci, oggi li usano per la pet therapy " non è che entro nella discussione dicendo "eh no brunetta tu hai scritto che vivi bene senza cani e che in loro non vedi queste qualità... per cui che cavolo parli? non vedo l'attinenza...


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che non è giornata! :smile:


sto facendo confusione, ma il post non era rivolto a te ma a chiara... :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dai una risposta individuale (e l'hai anche attaccata personalmente) a un fatto che lei poneva come culturale e di massa.
> Benché io aborra "Che tempi viviamo!" e "Dove andremo a finire!" *va riconosciuto che è stata diffusa sempre più un'immagine della donna vincente in quanto troieggiante. *Questo è svilente di entrambi i sessi perché se mi fanno un misto di tenerezza-pena-rabbia le veline provo un vero disgusto per gli sguardi libidinosi dei patetici padri-nonni Greggio, Iacchetti.
> Non credo che si possa non considerare una questione solo dicendo "io penso a me stessa".


riprendo questo tuo post e riguardo il neretto sono d'accordo se parliamo di ambiente televisivo e dello spettacolo

se parliamo di altri ambienti lavorativi la donna vincente è quella che assume atteggiamenti e ritmi prettamente maschili
posso dirti che dalle mie parti l'immagine proposta dalla moda sta virando alla grande verso la neutralità assoluta, nella più spinta ambiguità fra i sessi


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2014)

*vale un applauso*



Tebe ha detto:


> Io so tutto dei linkin park.
> 
> vale?



[video=youtube;I2REZSj4XnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2REZSj4XnE[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> riprendo questo tuo post e riguardo il neretto sono d'accordo se parliamo di ambiente televisivo e dello spettacolo
> 
> se parliamo di altri ambienti lavorativi la donna vincente è quella che assume atteggiamenti e ritmi prettamente maschili
> posso dirti che dalle mie parti l'immagine proposta dalla moda sta virando alla grande verso la neutralità assoluta, nella più spinta ambiguità fra i sessi


Immagino che Scared si riferisse ai media e in ambienti giovanili di divertimento.
Chi si alza alle 7 per andare a lavorare non ha né voglia né tempo per vestirsi e truccarsi da bomba sexy e poi non ne guadagnerebbe nemmeno sul lavoro.
Infatti ho scritto nel primo post che io non le vedo.
Mi sembrava che poi Scared avesse precisato che si riferiva soprattutto ai media.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> come no? io sono la prima che cerca di cambiare le cose che non mi vanno bene
> 
> tu invece non mi stai dando una risposta chiara su come si potrebbe far cambiare un sistema del genere
> anzi, dovrebbe darmela SH  questa risposta, che ha risorse senz'altro più pure e meno compromesse
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> hai detto bene, critica, una come FREE con la quale MAI ho interagito, mai ho detto un ciao o un qualcosa, si fionda in questo 3d senza un vero contributo, ma solo a criticarmi... Nell'inferiorità dei miei 20 anni, si dimostra tutto, ma non degna di essere matura!
> 
> Mi piace il dialogo e chiarisco con tutti, non alzo MAI la voce se le cose mi vengono fatte notare con gentilezza, diplomazia. Buona si, fessa no... se dal nulla in un tuo 3d che parlava di qualsivoglia cosa, io ti prendevo per il culo in maniera sarcastica, eri la prima a dire "vedi scared, dici così per la tua età che ti fa essere impulsiva e senza educazione... quando crescerai imparerai a integrarti e a non essere così ineducata... " ma detto da Free donna matura... fa tutto un altro effetto... ovviamente il suo contributo costruttivo lo ha dato... ci conosciamo bene, abbiamo parlato spesso, sa molto di me... come Disincantata o Brunetta o Perplesso... da poter uscire con queste cose..
> 
> ma poi anche fosse si può dire tutto, ma gentilezza ed educazione..


invece sono indubbiamente educati e gentili questi ex o non ex che ti conoscono nella realtà, lo si intuisce dagli epiteti che ti riservano:singleeye:
argh


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece sono indubbiamente educati e gentili questi ex o non ex che ti conoscono nella realtà, lo si intuisce dagli epiteti che ti riservano:singleeye:
> argh


Free forse nessuno te lo ha mai spiegato, ci penso io cara.

Allora sei su un forum, un luogo virtuale, in cui chi vuole apre i cosiddetti thread, ogni thread tratta di un argomento che trovi nel primo post, ovvero il primo scritto. quello che vedi appena apri, capito?ecco lì si brava brava! Ecco tu leggi e se vuoi rispondi, ma in quel thread i discorsi e le risposte devo essere attinenti al thread, oppure aria... 

Dai non è difficile, hai tutto il mio appoggio, spero di leggere risposte sensate e inerenti al thread, non in questo... magari in altri!  hai tutto il mio sostegno cara.

Buona giornata!!


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2014)

aria se mi va, altrimenti chiudi
altra alternativa sono i rossi, dopo di che temo che non ci sia null'altro
comunque era molto attinente la mia osservazione: tu dai delle troie a donne dello spettacolo etc. che manco conosci, invece chi ti conosce lo dà a te, pensa un po' che figata


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> aria se mi va, altrimenti chiudi
> altra alternativa sono i rossi, dopo di che temo che non ci sia null'altro
> comunque era molto attinente la mia osservazione: tu dai delle troie a donne dello spettacolo etc. che manco conosci, invece chi ti conosce lo dà a te, pensa un po' che figata


Chiudere un thread per te e mettere rossi a te? Ti dai troppa importanza piccola Free. Buonanotte


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> aria se mi va, altrimenti chiudi
> altra alternativa sono i rossi, dopo di che temo che non ci sia null'altro
> *comunque era molto attinente la mia osservazione: tu dai delle troie a donne dello spettacolo etc. che manco conosci, invece chi ti conosce lo dà a te, pensa un po' che figata*


Non fa una piega. Ragionamento lineare come un binario. :bravooo:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non fa una piega. Ragionamento lineare come un binario. :bravooo:


President che ne pensi?
Non so se vedi la tv...
Ma mi è capitato di osservare la pubblicità di hot time.

In pratica c'è una segretaria che porta dei documenti, ma poi viene vista in una certa forma...

Sai quando ci passa davanti una donna e noi paffete la vediamo nuda?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> President che ne pensi?
> Non so se vedi la tv...
> Ma mi è capitato di osservare la pubblicità di hot time.
> 
> ...


Tipo "Sciuscià": neorealismo puro. De Sica padre non avrebbe potuto fare di meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tipo "Sciuscià": neorealismo puro. De Sica padre non avrebbe potuto fare di meglio.


Sei mai andato in un locale lap dance con una donna?
Bon loro sono lì davanti a te.
Noi vediamo le loro gambe in un modo, 
la donna che ci accompagna in un altro.


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei mai andato in un locale lap dance con una donna?
> Bon loro sono lì davanti a te.
> Noi vediamo le loro gambe in un modo,
> la donna che ci accompagna in un altro.


Sono stato frequentatore di ville ai castelli e all'appia pignatelli.....dal 2001 al 2004...andarci accompagnati da donne era da emeriti stupidini......


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato frequentatore di ville ai castelli e all'appia pignatelli.....dal 2001 al 2004...andarci accompagnati da donne era da emeriti stupidini......


Ma infatti
dato che ruppe così tanto i maroni
la volta dopo ci andai da solo no?

Sto solo dicendo che il troieggiare femminile è visto in un modo da noi uomini e in modo diverso dalle donne no?
Cioè se noi vediamo due belle gambe mica ci parte l'esigenza di vedere se ha più o meno cellulite di noi no?

Mica diciamo...beata lei...come è senza peli...invece noi abbiamo i peli sulle gambe...


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> dato che ruppe così tanto i maroni
> la volta dopo ci andai da solo no?
> 
> ...



in effetti è abbastanza vero, tanto che si dice che un complimento sincero fatto da una donna a un'altra donna "vale" di più


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> dato che ruppe così tanto i maroni
> la volta dopo ci andai da solo no?
> 
> ...


se è questo il problema, una bella crema depilatoria e passa la paura. Non fa male, non taglia e lascia la pelle liSSSSSia.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> in effetti è abbastanza vero, tanto che si dice che un complimento sincero fatto da una donna a un'altra donna "vale" di più


Mah....
Allora sei lì con una.
Arriva un'altra.....e...maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....ciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooooooooo....belllissssimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....come staiiiiiiiiiiiii...

E lì abbracci e baci.

Poi sta qua se ne va e senti la donna con cui sei dire....Ma che stronza quella lì quanto la odio.


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah....
> Allora sei lì con una.
> Arriva un'altra.....e...maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....ciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooooooooo....belllissssimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....come staiiiiiiiiiiiii...
> 
> ...


mi aspettavo una qualche obiezione di tal fatta, ed infatti avevo precisato, giustappunto, che il complimento deve essere sincero
altrimenti sono capaci tutti, persino io...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi aspettavo una qualche obiezione di tal fatta, ed infatti avevo precisato, giustappunto, che il complimento deve essere sincero
> altrimenti sono capaci tutti, persino io...


Si ma tra uomini non funziona mai così.


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma tra uomini non funziona mai così.



e come funziona? niente complimenti? sentiamo


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e come funziona? niente complimenti? sentiamo


NOn siamo molto bravi a dissimulare noi...
Non siamo capaci di fare complimenti finti...ad altri uomini

Ma siamo bravissimi a fare complimenti finti alle donne no?


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NOn siamo molto bravi a dissimulare noi...
> Non siamo capaci di fare complimenti finti...ad altri uomini
> 
> *Ma siamo bravissimi a fare complimenti finti alle donne no?*



no

o almeno, certo che li fate, ma si vede che sono finti

...dopo:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> o almeno, certo che li fate, ma si vede che sono finti
> 
> ...dopo:rotfl:


Ma intanto dopo che le mutandine son calate
i giochi sono fatti no?


----------

